#ubports 2018-03-12
<ubptgbot> <kergma> windows accepts / path separator as well
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Your pp is pleasant
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @kergma, in some cases yes, but generally no, and certainly not in a form where both separators are mixed in the path string.
<ubptgbot> <kergma> it always accepts it, even in a mixed form, and it always did, since dos times
<ubptgbot> <kergma> I was surprised too when knew about this little fact
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 677x342) https://irc.ubports.com/0SdugXe0.png mixed or not, both path delimiter are ok, the problem is that some commands use "/" as command line switch marker, for exmple "cd" does not, but "md" does, so it will not allow you to, say: md /test
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> not everyone was happy that "/" was used as a command line switch, but when MSDOS came about we didn't have large storage devices and there were no directories other than rootdirectory, so the "/" symbol got adopted for command line switches, before directories got implemented, by which time it already was ambiguous, so "\" was
<ubptgbot>  adopted for path delimiter. … https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/larryosterman/2005/06/24/why-is-the-dos-path-character/
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @dohbee just belatedly saw you linked me to @Flohack offering the enhancement of absorbing External Drives into System Settings. Cool, but no explicit confirmation that it will describe removable media storage amount/use, although the related issue about a storage indicator seems to. Again, I need to "git Git" to contribute to
<ubptgbot>  these things at last!
<ubptgbot> <xreactx> Has the anbox development ceased?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @xreactx, No but we cant do all at the same time and we clearly said we need 16.04 working before.
<ubptgbot> <xreactx> @Flohack, Clearly said it somewhere buried in this group...? Just asking because I haven't heard anything about it.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Do you watch our webcasts?
<ubptgbot> <xreactx> I used to... But they're really long. Needs to have a BLUF (bottom line up front)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Well one hour is not that long. And we got asked in every other one and explained, thats why I sound frustrated. Anbox will come, but no ETA. First lets finish 16.04
<ubptgbot> <xreactx> Ok. Well keep up the good work.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @xreactx, We publish a resume with the main points after every Q&A For example see the last one https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/ubuntu-touch-q-a-24-97
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @dohbee, So the question remains, whether the delimiter is causing the crop of install fails
<ubptgbot> Thiago Rosa was added by: Thiago Rosa
<ubptgbot> <Thiago Rosa> Hi, ubuntu touch is compatible with lgk10?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Thiago Rosa, Whats that?
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> if it's not on this: https://ubports.com/page/get-ubuntu-touch … then probably not
<ubptgbot> <Thiago Rosa> Lg k10 is smartphone
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @Thiago Rosa, No - but feel free to port to it 😉
<ubptgbot> Tomas was added by: Tomas
<ubptgbot> <Tomas> Hello
<ubptgbot> <Tomas> I've wanted to get a bit more info about tablets with ubuntu-touch
<ubptgbot> <Tomas> currently there's only official BQ support
<ubptgbot> <Tomas> Is there anything else planned?
<ubptgbot> <libremax> There was official BQ support for Canonical Ubuntu Touch
<ubptgbot> <Uchihaitachii> Just got nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <Uchihaitachii> 😍
<ubptgbot> <Tomas> Hmm, I'm curious about the lenovo tab 4 8 plus, seems like a very good overall price/performance/feature balance
<ubptgbot> <Tomas> Would even go as far as helping to port it, if I knew a thing about the hardware :|
<ubptgbot> <Tomas> I've been looking for something tablet-like that runs linux and has decent specs
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Nexus 7 2013 (flo) is supported
<ubptgbot> <libremax> Look at https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html for porting information
<ubptgbot> <Tomas> Keeping in mind that I'm a dev and can follow documentation, how long might it take with a new device to get it up and running?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Tomas, Runs Linux, and runs Ubuntu touch, are not the same
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Tomas, Between 1 and infinity hours
<ubptgbot> <Tomas> @dohbee, Sounds about right.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Tomas, BQ M10 and M10 FHD but expensive
<ubptgbot> <Tomas> And the hardware is a bit... meh...
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Tomas, btw Tomas are you a Polish speaker?
<ubptgbot> <Tomas> Lithuanian, so not really.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Wow two Lithuanians 😎
<ubptgbot> <libremax> It's enough for a group
<ubptgbot> <Tomas> Hmmm, I've heard rumours that some apps are properly installed by terminal apt install x, how much of that is true?
<ubptgbot> <Tomas> If you do create a group, we'll fight the Polish ones!
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @libremax, @Domas
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Tomas, None
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @libremax, [Edit] @Dohxis
<ubptgbot> <Tomas> I currently own a bq e4.5 that I'll try to get under ubuntu-touch again
<ubptgbot> <Tomas> I bailed it at OTA-12 or 13 and switched to android (shame on me)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> You can apt install legacy apps in libertine chtoot
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> chroot
<ubptgbot> <Tomas> Okay, then another question, there is a way to run google store apps on ubuntu touch now?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> No
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Anbox coming later
<ubptgbot> <Tomas> Through some kind of a compatibility layer or an app... don't recall exactly
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Anbox later
<ubptgbot> <Tomas> Yes! This is the kind of witchcraft I was told about https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdiIwXK2ssQ
<ubptgbot> <libremax> BQ E4.5 with its 1 Gig of RAM, anbox may not run correctly
<ubptgbot> <Tomas> Honestly I enjoyed using ubuntu-touch a lot...
<ubptgbot> <Tomas> Yeah... That device is not enough for "current use"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Anbox will run fine
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Apps within might not, but eh
<ubptgbot> <Tomas> Don't have anything apart for that phone, that currently has a "port"
<ubptgbot> <Tomas> Wet dream would be to have this running ubuntu touch … https://www.amazon.de/dp/B072PZ2DGM
<ubptgbot> <libremax> Anbox alone not very usefull...
<ubptgbot> <libremax> just a POC
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Neither are such comments denigrating 1GB devices
<ubptgbot> <Tomas> There are some efforts attempting to revive old devices for the current day. Wouldn't mind having the old E4.5 fully up and running, even after all the abuse it took from me 😁
<ubptgbot> <libremax> I like my bq E4.5 and don't see where are denigrating comments
<ubptgbot> <Tomas> Do any of you own or test with a BQ M10  tablet?
<ubptgbot> <Tomas> Browser youtube/netflix, terminal, VNC, maybe word processing performance is interesting to me
<ubptgbot> Rajpratik71 was added by: Rajpratik71
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack, yes, 1 hour is not that long.  Plus you can also watch it after, or, download the audio at soundcloud.
<ubptgbot> <c4trololo> hey everyone, i want to ask why is sudo command asking me a password even tho i didnt set any password?
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> @Flohack from the last Telegram update I'm no more able to pin the shortcut on the launcher
<ubptgbot> Lol457 was added by: Lol457
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Lol457, Welcoem, Nguyen! Take a look at this link to get you started! … https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Lol457, [Edit] Welcome, Nguyen! Take a look at this link to get you started! … https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @c4trololo, how do you unlock the screen? with PIN?
<ubptgbot> <c4trololo> @dohbee, when i type in password, the screen shows nothing
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @c4trololo, when your phone screen locks, and then you go to unlock it, do you have to type in a PIN or passphrase?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and yes, sudo password prompt does not show what you type
<ubptgbot> <c4trololo> @dohbee, im asking about is Ubuntu PC not Ubuntu Touch. ok thanks sir i'll try it one more time
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @c4trololo, This is not a support channel for Ubuntu on PCs. Go to #ubuntu on freenode IRC for that
<ubptgbot> <c4trololo> @dohbee, ok thanks sir
<ubptgbot> lepatcoin was added by: lepatcoin
<ubptgbot> <Gabriele> Would be possible to have fm radio on nexus 5?😄
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Gabriele, It does not have the hardware, so no
<ubptgbot> <Gabriele> An idea: would be cool to have the media preview of youtube/daily Motion linked in notification bar on audio section. This on desktop like unity 8.
<ubptgbot> <fulvius999> @Tomas, [Edit] I have bougth M10 FHD Ubuntu edition and now i use it with Ubports ota 3 and i no problem. The price on link you provide seems HD version and maybe android editon. i'm not go wrong on the Ubuntu version have "ubuntu Editon" written on the box. (the price for M10 FHD ubuntu editon was about 249 euro)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> The service is back online
<ubptgbot> <fulvius999> @Tomas, [Edit] I have bougth M10 FHD Ubuntu edition  2 years ago, and now i use it with Ubports ota 3 and i no problem. The price on link you provide seems HD version and maybe android editon. i'm not go wrong on the Ubuntu version have "ubuntu Editon" written on the box. (the price for M10 FHD ubuntu editon was about 249 e
<ubptgbot> uro)
<rah> how dependent on Android frameworks is UBports?
<rah> would it be a big deal to port UBports to a GNU/Linux stack?
<rah> by which I mean, a stack without any Android drivers
<rah> only normal GNU/Linux drivers
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @rah, the ubuntu-touch stack is very heavily dependent on libhybris and the android HAL underneath, particularly on ARM
<rah> for example, X or Wayland graphics, an oFono modem, etc.
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> Ofono is already used afaik
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can use the unity8-desktop-session stack though, on x86 at least
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, ofono is used for telephony bits
<rah> dohbee: why x86 only and not arm?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> re: X/Wayland, no, Unity8 is extremely tightly tied to Mir, but you can run X apps with Xmir, and wayland clients should work at some point
<rah> so it would require porting Mir
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @rah, because the packages are built that way. x86 assumption is PC, and ARM assumption is phone/tablet, right now
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @rah, i have no idea what you're trying to do, but i expect "porting mir" is not something necessary
<rah> dohbee: I'm considering the amount of work needed to put UBports on a GNU/Linux phone
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> rah, do you have such phone?
<rah> and gauging interest in doing so
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> but Mir has different backends
<rah> NotKit: not at the moment
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @rah, "significant"
<rah> dohbee: I see
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but you should theoretically be able to build AOSP using an upstream kernel and open source drivers, too, for such a device
<rah> so I guess there isn't going to be much interest in making that happen
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> e. g.  Android one and normal Linux DRM/KMS one
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> @dohbee, At least freedreno only works with android Oreo, and libhybris has no support for it yet
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I think it'd be better to not screw with libhybris if we've got a DRM driver
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> Is Ubuntu touch using any libhybris APIs directly?
<rah> dohbee: I'm explicitly interested in avoiding Android
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> sure, but if you can make true Linux phone, porting UBPorts would be least of worries
<rah> NotKit: indeed
<rah> so basically, in order to have UBports, a phone first needs to have Android on it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, certainly, but it's not a trivial change, and one needs to rebuild stuff and create a custom rootfs
<rah> pfft :-(
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> All things which are in the realm of possibilities
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @rah, unless you want to do all the extra work to make it not need android, yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> certainly, but people asking need to know what it will take
<bshah> in theory... it should be easy to get mir working I think... given it have drm plugin already right?
<bshah> (at least)
<rah> is there anyone already working on UBports who's interested in doing the extra work to make it not need android?
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @rah, no, not all all. The ubports rootfs should just work out of the box. mir alredy has mesa DRM.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @bshah, i mean, it's not hard to get it working, it works on x86 already
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> Same way you can run our armhf rootfs in a qemu out of the box
<rah> mariogrip: I'm not sure I understand what you're saying; you seem to be saying that UBports does not need Android first but if you're saying that, it's contradicting what other people are saying
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but getting things working as well without libhybris, as they do with, is going to be a lot of work
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> you can believe him as project lead :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there are bits of things that rely on android properties and such
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @dohbee, yes, sure, but porting Android is going to be a lot of work as well, so why not
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, Ubuntu Touch works on halium which has no property service
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> but we need to have such a device first anyway
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @NotKit, there are plenty of devices to build such a thing on
<rah> mariogrip: would it be a big deal to port UBports to a GNU/Linux stack, with no Android drivers?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> raspberry pi, any x86 machine, etc
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @dohbee, they wouldn't have phone-related hardware
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @NotKit, why not?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> I mean without having a thing to use it on there is no real point to work on it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> http://www.davidhunt.ie/piphone-a-raspberry-pi-based-smartphone/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> lots of x86 laptops have SIM slots
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I guess the first thing to do would be to run the armhf rootfs on the device with your kernel
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> usb modems are readily available
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You would need to add a console or debug bridge, but I'm sure you have that already
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can use fake modems in ofono to test with
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> but ofono is the part that *should* work without libhybris anyway
<ubptgbot> <Uchihaitachii> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/HFEH2nl9.png
<ubptgbot> <Uchihaitachii> Any help
<ubptgbot> <Uchihaitachii> 🤔
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> I suppose what would really need adapting are things like sensors, video decoding/camera
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @NotKit, camera works
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> on RPi in UBPorts?
<rah> what functionality does UBports rely on libhybris for?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @NotKit, on x86
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> ah, nice
<ubptgbot> <Uchihaitachii> @Uchihaitachii, Plox
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i can scan qr codes with authenticator app using my webcam
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Uchihaitachii, we have a welcome group where there's lots of help for things like installation. Could you join over there? bports.com/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @rah, rah, Sorry, i was in a meeting. But yes, it would work pretty much out of the box. none of the android services are needing in order for it work. It alredy works pretty nice with halium that uses none of the android bridge services. And on to of that we got unity8 and it's stack working on normal desktop sessions (like ubunt
<ubptgbot> u bionic). All the startup scripts are made to handle different hardware.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @rah, it's not that it necessarily relies on hybris for the functionality entirely. it's just that ubuntu touch is built around android based phones, and there are lots of assumptions in the code, and how the binaries are built
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> a lot of fixes to make those assumptions be runtime loadable, instead of compile time, are necessary
<rah> "mariogrip ... it would work pretty much out of the box"
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Most of those assumptions are in `lxc-android-config` which is one package
<rah> "dohbee ... there are lots of assumptions in the code, and how the binaries are built"
<rah> there's some conflicting information here :-)
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> rah, I think the result is "it should work after some tinkering and fixing things", just different views
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> take an ARM device, unpack the rootfs, install the stock ubuntu kernel and stuff, and see
<rah> is there anyone interested in doing that?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> So, first thing to try would be to install https://ci.ubports.com/job/xenial-rootfs-armhf/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/ubports-touch.rootfs-xenial-armhf.tar.gz as your rootfs
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @rah, I could do it
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> with librem phone being worked on, and postmarketos guys making progress running native, it might be maybe a year ahead?
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> i mean, having a gnu/alpine linux foundation phone that basically works without libhybris / android inside?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> pmos is not native afaict
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It is
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> it'll be expensive (purism) or old (pmos), but it'll exist
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @NotKit was working on making it not-native
<opendata> uh
<opendata> it is
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> <s>devil here</s>
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, maybe on some devices, but on most i looked at it was "grab lineage kernel"
<bshah> what is "native" ?
<ubptgbot> <tydell> @NotKit, Yep, sensors are not working at all, on my N5 I see that only gos, accelerometer and I think gyroscope are working. Most of sensors tests gave 'segmentation fault'. I have an idea for an app using sensors, but unfortunately I have to bring other ideas to life. A little pity
<opendata> dohbee yeah, we use los kernels for most devices
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or well, nothing works if you don't have the propreitary bits
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> i think pmos say "start with lineage, but mainline where possible"
<opendata> but we dont use any android blobs
<opendata> yeah
<opendata> like castor
<opendata> downstream had not display or anytthing, upstream does
<opendata> oh, lol you asked the same question as i did a while
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @tydell, or find out why sensors are broken and fix them? :)
<opendata> rah, what is your device
<ubptgbot> <tydell> Of course I will try to investigate this issue in my free time :) when my two little home terrorists are asleep :D
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @tydell, test_sensors itself?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The libhybris test?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah, that'll fail.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Even if you're using libhybris, the tests from the UBports libhybris packages don't work right
<ubptgbot> <thomas ripper> Hello there, is there any way to import contacts from Sim card without getting a new contact for each number even when its the same Name?
<ubptgbot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> Hello commnuty. Someone have some problem to run Gallery app?? Today I try and not work. I clean all whit Utweak, and reinstall but nothing.
<ubptgbot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> [Edit] Hello community. Someone have some problem to run Gallery app?? Today I try and not work. I clean all whit Utweak, and reinstall but nothing.
<ubptgbot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> [Edit] Hello community. Someone have it some problem to run Gallery app?? Today I tried and It not worked. I cleaned all whit Utweak, and reinstall but nothing.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @David_Gamiz_Jimenez, on 15.04 or 16.04?
<ubptgbot> Junro was added by: Junro
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox, what is this link??? Y U NO GIVE U IN LINK?  I help U! … https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> @dohbee, Sorry. 15.04 ota 3. Bq e4.5
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @David_Gamiz_Jimenez, Seems to work OK here on nexus 4
<ubptgbot> ilyaishere was added by: ilyaishere
<ubptgbot> <ilyaishere> Hello :)
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> Welcome
<ubptgbot> <ilyaishere> @rogieroudshoorn, Oh, hi! Nice to see you here :)
<ubptgbot> <ilyaishere> ZenFone? :)
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> Still need to attempt on 5.1 ...
<ubptgbot> <ilyaishere> Haha :)
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> Maybe I'll have a go on Friday
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> Found some bootloader references
<ubptgbot> <ilyaishere> I have a problem with libhybris that I hope you UBPorts guys can help me with :) … I have Halium with test_hwcomposer running successfully on Ubuntu 16.04, but failing on Debian Testing rootfs
<ubptgbot> <ilyaishere> It's all quite weird, no special logs, except for one saying that hwcomposer fails to get drm connector
<ubptgbot> <ilyaishere> To the best of my knowledge, all of the components are basically the same...
<ubptgbot> <ilyaishere> So what I wanted to ask is if you know whether there are any specific patches in Ubuntu that get libhybris going :)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You'll rather want to test with a real client
<ubptgbot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> @dohbee, Last version from open store? I will try clean all photos, images and videos.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The tests do not always work
<ubptgbot> <ilyaishere> @UniversalSuperBox, Ok... … It's just weird for me that 2 systems that are that alike have different results in tests :)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Our libhybris has changes for mir
<ubptgbot> <ilyaishere> ```hwcomposer: bool IntelHWComposerDrm::detectDisplayConnection(int): detecting display 1 drm mode info... … hwcomposer: _drmModeConnector* IntelHWComposerDrm::getConnector(int): fail to get required connector … hwcomposer: bool IntelHWComposerDrm::detectDisplayConnection(int): fail to get drm connector``` … is the problem.
<ubptgbot> <ilyaishere> @UniversalSuperBox, Libhybris itself?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yep, and the tests that we build don't test correctly
<ubptgbot> <ilyaishere> I have source-built libhybris...
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Better to just try to use a client
<ubptgbot> <ilyaishere> Ok, everyone is sleeping now, I'll ask someone about PlaMo launch command tomorrow :)
<ubptgbot> <ilyaishere> Thanks :)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No problem
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> @UniversalSuperBox, I think the question was not about libhybris itself, but rather about the rest of the Ubuntu userspace as coming from canonical. The Halium reference rootfs works on this Intel device, but in the debian based rootfs, test_hwcomposer does not work. dmesg shows no bigger differences between debian and ubun
<ubptgbot> tu, and libhybris is also mostly the same.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh... whose libhybris is it then?
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> self-built from master, in both cases, Ubuntu and debian
<ubptgbot> <ilyaishere> Not sure if that's important, but on Debian, I also have to manually specify ld path: … `LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libhybris-egl/:/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libhybris/:/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH`
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i386?
<ubptgbot> <ilyaishere> Yes
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @wayneoutthere Joe, your latest audiocast rocks, love it as usual :)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> curious.   why?  one line of detail about why you liked it would be good :)
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Topic! The no-telecom company project was gold
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> (and curius if any of the musicians got the little word play in the title this time ... )
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> also the thing about apps in the openstore and your commencts about X
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @malditobastardo, ah.  ok cool.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> I am still listening to it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> everyone is the telecom company in that scenario
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> do you think Rodney will like what I said about him???
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> shh... it was mr X
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> for me
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> oh.... right!
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> who will be the 1400th member?  :)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> hype train?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/o7nKA0Hl.mp4
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> wooooooah... awesome.  My TG just showed something awesome.  i"ll screenshot it
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> (Photo, 1053x690) https://irc.ubports.com/6aB0Fe7w.png they must have heard us talking about member counts! :-0
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> wtd
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> (desktop)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> wtf
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> what the duck??
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> wtd??
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> I dont understand
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @wayneoutthere, yes
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/PWSciGZQ.webp
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> Wawaweewa! Gif support in the Desktop mode in Ubuntu Touch?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> and tis is what the fox
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Jo_Led, no
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> (Sticker, 494x512) https://irc.ubports.com/wOC89kRf.webp
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> Oh right. Approaching 1,4k members... Got my hopes up too high for a moment there.
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> And i just see that it says 2781 members in the photo. I guess that's the kwazy in the pict.
<ubptgbot> <Giampy_DAntonio> A few days ago, my bq E4.5 with ubuntu had a bad flight, the smartphone is unusable! … I must buy a nexus 5, I installed ubuntu toch, solved the problem with mobile connection like someone described in the bug's messages but now I don't like have one allarm notification for e-mail, sms, telegram and others. What can I edit t
<ubptgbot> o change something without upsetting the system?
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/eX5Bz8vi.png
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/gWf5RM0a.png
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> The red rubbish bin  area gets waaaay to big, the longer the written SMS is. Maybe limit the horizontal width.
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/QMSq50Bu.png
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Jo_Led, Please open an issue in github against ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no need to post lots of images in here
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Jo_Led, 🙈🙈🙈
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Jo_Led, yeah this is happening regularly to me this week where gruop membship is changing to random numbers...
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Jo_Led, who said these are too big?  This is prototype for Ubuntu for Seniors
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> @dohbee, Sorry, monday evening after a long day. Thought I would just drop this here since it just happened to me after a long SMS and I was like "what the duck"?. Too lazy atm to open an issue at github :S
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, who said seniors need larger buttons?!
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @dohbee, what the fox.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee, they just need larger phones 😆
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack, nah, seems the kids want those
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> bring back the 12mm thick phones with small screens
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> take the concept of point-and-shoot cameras and apply that design to smartphones and we have a winner
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, i have a phone that's pretty much exactly that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> nokia n81 i think it was
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> i have the e71 behind me right now.  It's pretty awesome but... yeah.  really hard to go back. but... with convergence everything becmes possible again
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> imagine a nice old bar phone: sturdy, feature-less, simple.  fits easily in your jean back pocket (I loved that).  NOw, you dock it at the big computer screen with bluetooth and boom.  laptop experienc.e  yeah baby.  yeah.  that's what I'm talking about
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> the only question remaining is: how much screen do we need in our pocket?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> 4.6" and lots of pixels
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> I know we aren't allowed to agree publicly  but I agree with you on that.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> width?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> this N5 is 2.5" wide but I feel it's too wide for my hand when i'm one-handing
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> I use a 5.7" phone on a daily basis but it doesn't bother me *shrug*
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Tomas, It is very nice. Just depends on the price
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, iPhone 4s or such is about perfect size
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Going to say I agree again
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> 🙀🙀🙀🙀
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> 2 times!!! in a day??
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> yeah the iPhone 4 was a comfy phone in the hand
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> the Nokia N9 too, all memes aside
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @malditobastardo, i know. i know.. it's frustrating.
<ubptgbot> <samzn> @Lyokanthrope, No memes
<ubptgbot> <samzn> Only bless
<ubptgbot> <Michele> @dohbee, I think its Ubuntu.Components 1.2 … I'm not sure but it looks like it...
#ubports 2018-03-13
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> Is there any news on the workstation dock stuff? Like is it gonna remain what it was or is the code eventually getting released? I would like to tinker with form factors if the software is getting released
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> Honestly I don't have time to watch an hour long video cause I have a 4 year old that gets into everything
<ubptgbot> Eldar_Issabayev was added by: Eldar_Issabayev
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> On Saturday I tried LOS and switch back to UT within the hour and I feel I need to let the devs of UT's gesture-system know.
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> (I know people hate word-walls so I'lll break this up :P :)
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> When I got this Nexus5, it was to replace my old phone, which was a cheap $30 Alcatel from Walmart that isn't even listed on their website. I had a **horrid** time with it. I see myself as a power user; I had so many apps, some that would run all the time, some normal ones, that my phone would crash almost weekly and every s
<ubptgbot> ingle time it would crash, i would have to restart it.
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> When I restarted it, I always got the error message "Process system is not responding." I found out that this ment that I could not install any apps or uninstall any or it would start crashing continuously. Every minute or two it would reboot until I factory reset it. I had this phone for about a year until its capacitor ble
<ubptgbot> w and it wouldn't charge. Instead, it got so hot it burned my hand to pick it up. After this, I bought a cracked iPhone 6S from a friend and I really enjoyed it. It was fast, snappy, intuitive, and had all the music apps I had wanted for a long time. Unfortunately, it was locked to a company that no longer exists. So I had to give it back.
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> After this, I got a Nexus 5 with the sole purpose of using it for UT, Plasma Mobile, looking into PostMarketOS, possibly PureOS and some Android ROMs. Out-of-the-box, I installed UT. All I did was update it (from Android 4.01 to 6.1 I think) then install Ubuntu Touch. I didn't mess with any apps, I didn't customise anything,
<ubptgbot>  I just went straight for UT.
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> After getting it installed (surprisingly easily, I might add ;), I started using it, seeing what it could do, learning the UI, etc. I had UT for a week then I decided I wanted to try LineageOS.
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> I went through that process, got it installed, got Open GApps, etc. and **could not stand it**. The top bar was too big, the bottom bar was too big, it felt so much slower navigating around, the horizontal pageination just felt wrong, and the quick settings were slow and clunky in comparison.
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> UT just got it right. The swiping gestures on the sides make it so quick to navigate in combination with the launcher on the left. The quick settings are just that: quick. I love swiping down from the icon to view that page and being able to slide from one to another. I love actually seeing my whole calendar and all the even
<ubptgbot> ts for that day (**seriously** useful). I'll say it again. UT got the UI right.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> That's a quality word wall.  :)
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> After going back to Android (albeit a custom ROM), I am even more impressed and appreciative of all the hard work UT's devs have put into it. When you (or at least me) think "Linux mobile OS", you think something that looks kind of thrown together but functions wonderfully; you think the devs wouldn't really care to make it
<ubptgbot> look good and they'd focus on performance and making it work as well as it possibly can. That, however, is **not** the case with UT. It works like a dream and looks even better with an absolutely stunning UI and it is **so**  intuitive and easy to get used to.
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> All that is to say thank you to everyone who has made UT possible; the developers, the designers, and everyone in the community as well. You have done fantastic work and I couldn't be more excited to be a part of this growing  and expanding ecosystem.
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @wayneoutthere, I tried to break it up lol :P (needless to say, it was all done with my bluetooth keyboard; there's no way I could type all that with my thumbs :P )
<ubptgbot> <Danjreynolds> Woohoo just put my sim in my nexus 5 and have 4g data
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Boom. Unleashed UT. Feels good to be more free, eh?
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> I wish I could get somewhere with it on my device, but my device is being pretty defiant, I'll re-visit it in a week or two
<ubptgbot> Olav was added by: Olav
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @AmolithSeregion, You made me cry
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Hello Olav. There is lots of stuff about UBports on https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome. We also have a Scandinavian group btw
<ubptgbot> <Mark> Wayne(out there): "the only question remaining is: how much screen do we need in our pocket?" I've always liked the idea of a phablet: 6.5" - like the Sony Xperia Z Ultra or the Xaiomi Mi Max
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> (Photo, 600x524) https://irc.ubports.com/qIg8lvZB.png
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Flohack, Why would you use something that small?
<ubptgbot> <Mark> :) looks good to me!! :p Why isn't he using earpgones and micro combo??
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @AmolithSeregion, I agree with everything that Amolith has said but there are two further ingredients. We, the community shape how UT develops. Also, features are added for their practical utility, not in order to boost data harvesting
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Mark, its about stauts 😆
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Mark, [Edit] its about status 😆
<ubptgbot> <Mark> @Flohack, Size matters!!
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> https://imgflip.com/i/26a2ku
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> 😆
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> 😂
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> phablet@ubuntu-phablet
<ubptgbot> technologiclee was added by: technologiclee
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Hi Lee. You can catch up with what is happening with UBports on here https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Mark> Perhaps the PiPhone proof of concept does offersomething - put UT on an sbc and offer modular peripherals options.
<ubptgbot> ogami itto was added by: ogami itto
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @ogami itto, Hello Ogami. Please check out this for UBports info https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <ogami itto> @Stereofont, Hi @Stereofont , I am very very new to Ubuntu Touch and just joined the group now. I wanted to know what you mean in terms of benefits for Africa. Thanks
<ubptgbot> <ogami itto> @Stereofont, Thanks @Stereofont I will check this out now
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @ogami itto, May I ask what your first language is?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Oh I see. You have been speaking to a friend?
<ubptgbot> <ogami itto> @Stereofont, My first language is french
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Well, it would be wrong to generalise. Cape Town and Abuja are much like Rome or Aachen. In other places though, internet is patchy or poor quality  and the types of phone device available are limited
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Also, a 'phone as computer' may be particularly important where it is not the norm to have phone + laptop + desktop + tablet
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Community control is also important
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Our interest in the Serval project  considers situations where connectivity is difficult
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> We created a browser for children. That can help a lot with education
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @UniversalSuperBox, Maybe not. The existing group is "dev", not "support".
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack, Hahaha.  "Packin' screen in my blue jeans packet"
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @ogami itto, Bonjour et bienvenue et il y a in group en francais vous pouvez rejoindre par le linque welcome en haut.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Tygerpro Tygerpro, All the code is already in the open
<ubptgbot> <jonny> Is there anyone here who has connected successfully to a nextcloud account on a Nexus 5?
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @jonny, Me or malditobastardo
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> We use this Mateo web app
<ubptgbot> <Mark> @Stereofont, Te Serval Project looks interesting! I'm really pleased to hear that debs are working on a UT apples for it! :)
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @milkor73, There are already more than 400 downloads
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/Dn0dobCd.png
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Mark, Yeah!! It's my hope that I will be able to build a local serval network on both UT and Ubuntu in 2018 :)
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @milkor73, So adding via system settings does not work for you?
<ubptgbot> <jonny> Did you already try on a different device?
<ubptgbot> <jonny> [Edit] Did you already try on a different device? Because this seems to happen only on the Nexus 5 (https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/468)
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @jonny, No, you have to use that app
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> At least for me
<ubptgbot> <Mark> @wayneoutthere, That's excellent! Keep us updated.
<ubptgbot> <libremax> @milkor73, Me also, same way
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @milkor73, Ok, thanks.
<ubptgbot> <Mark> @milkor73, Can you give me a hint about what exactly I need to enter when it asks for the URL
<ubptgbot> <ogami itto> @wayneoutthere, Merci Wayne
<ubptgbot> <andreasimonetti> Hi all! I need to give back the nexus4 to my cousin for a while with android.. could you point me to the right steps to revert it ? can i use directly lineage OS or should I use the original android rom?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @andreasimonetti, lineage would probably be better as it has some security fixes you'd miss out on with oem that stopped getting updates long ago
<ubptgbot> <andreasimonetti> thanks it is not a matter of system but on documetation... so can i just follow the lineage way ... install twrp..and than the rom?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes
<ubptgbot> <andreasimonetti> [Edit] thanks it is not a matter of system but of documetation... so can i just follow the lineage way ... install twrp..and than the rom?
<ubptgbot> <andreasimonetti> ok .. thank you so much 👍
<ubptgbot> CrazyCreep was added by: CrazyCreep
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @CrazyCreep, Hello Hahn. Please have a look here if you would like to know more about UBports https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <c4trololo> @andreasimonetti, be carefull, once i try to do that my phone wouldnt even boot to recovery. i might be wrong in my way but just a heads up
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> @dohbee, It is? Mind pming a link? I have a spare RPI to play with
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Tygerpro Tygerpro, github.com/ubports
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> are you looking for something more specific? ubports is not a proprietary project, and all the code is in the open
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i mean, yeah, android devices tend to have binary drivers and such at the low level, but that's i presume not what you're asking about
<ubptgbot> <andreasimonetti> @c4trololo, right.. the same happened to me.. i booted into fastboot manualy.. and than fastboot commands worked..
<ubptgbot> <andreasimonetti> thk anyway..
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> @dohbee, I'm asking about the raspberry pi based workstation dock that was mentioned some time ago, the response at that time was "we haven't decided yet"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Tygerpro Tygerpro, ok, i have no idea what you're talking about there. if you want to run unity8 on a raspberry pi, there's absolutely nothing stopping you from doing so today, and you don't need a rpi to dock a phone with
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> Iirc it was more of something like convergence or something, I'll have to see if I can find sources to link
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> "convergence" already "works" today, if you have a decent device running ubports on it
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/11/station-dock-ubuntu-phone-ubports/amp … This thing
<ubptgbot> <Mark> @milkor73, Can you give me a hint about what exactly I need to enter when it asks for the URL
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> I'm just curious cause I haven't heard anything more about it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Tygerpro Tygerpro, oh "this post is more than a year old"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i guess nothing came out of that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ah, it's basically a normal dock, but instead of slimport/mhl, it's just only doing miracast
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so yeah, that's the first i've heard of that, and it's from like 1.5 years ago, before canonical dropped unity
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i would say that is probably shelved for now, and i guess it didn't reach funding
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> That's what I'm guessing as far as hardware, but if they release software I can make a homebrew version with a RPI and a wireless charging dock and even work on other iterations like laptop or tablet form factors
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Tygerpro Tygerpro, i don't think the software that would have necessarily existed on the device, exists
<ubptgbot> <CrazyCreep> @Stereofont, Thanks. I did and it was very helpful. I am currently thinking about buying a nexus 5 as it seems to be best for UT. Just now i read that anbox is not supported on the nexus 5. A meizu pro 5 is way to expensive for me, i could get a nexus 5x for the same prize as the non-x. I do rely on some android apps like f
<ubptgbot> or getting tickets. How do you guys get along with UT?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't think you even need an rpi to build something like that
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> Yea but a RPI is what I have sitting on my desk doing nothing, so that's what I intend to use if I proceed with trying it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> maybe to do it with a qi charger you would, if you want to convert the USB accessories to BT HID devices
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> to do it all wireless
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> Yea, but I haven't found a mhl to HDMI cable that works with my device so this dock would make life easier
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Tygerpro Tygerpro, i don't think there's any miracast "server" side implementation to run on a pi
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Tygerpro Tygerpro, what device?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @CrazyCreep, Anbox will come to Nexus later but there are some issues with the Qualcomm processor. Meanwhile, either a very cheap Android second phone or use webapps
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> Samsung Galaxy Note 4, its fighting me on getting a GUI with ubports, which is frustrating
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @CrazyCreep, 5X is not supported yet but probably will be soon. It does not sound great though. The OnePlusThree is more of an improvement and may be out at the same time
<ubptgbot> <LarreaMikel> @Tygerpro Tygerpro, This "appeared" in a Q&A or two, iirc...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Tygerpro Tygerpro, oh you're trying to port? that device isn't supported by ubports
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> @dohbee, Hence the port, I'm taking a break from porting cause I'm ready to throw it, but I digress on that
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> @LarreaMikel, Yea I thought so too, but the latest from what I remember was still "haven't decided yet"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @LarreaMikel, I guess "appeared" over a year ago
<ubptgbot> <LarreaMikel> Probably...
<ubptgbot> <LarreaMikel> maybe It's worth asking in the next one...
<ubptgbot> <CrazyCreep> Just bought the Nexus 5. Looking forward to give Ubuntu a try and hope Anbox is coming soon.
<ubptgbot> <CrazyCreep> @Stereofont, As im always on budget the onePlus Three is to expensive as well. The Nexus only costs about 90 bucks.
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> If I have time to attend I will, but with a 4 year old its hard getting an hour of free time
<ubptgbot> Shadowless422 was added by: Shadowless422
<ubptgbot> <NikosChat> @Tygerpro Tygerpro, Maybe ask directly mariogrip
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Mark, you can always join the dev group as a tester, idea sharer.  let me know if you want to join.  we want a nice 'sub commmunity' aroudn Serval because we feel it will be a really key part of UT
<ubptgbot> <unknown> https://www.maketecheasier.com/group-apps-together-in-unity-launcher/
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @unknown, Is this possible in Unity 8 / Ubuntu Touch too
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @unknown, [Edit] Is this possible in Unity 8 / Ubuntu Touch too?
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @unknown, [Edit] Is this possible with Unity 8 / Ubuntu Touch too?
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> @wayneoutthere, I might join if I ever get my device to cooperate with me
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> HAPPY 1400! (unless my Telegram is lying to me again)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/E1GNSEcw.mp4
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> mine shows 2345 members right now.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Tygerpro Tygerpro, sure. here is the link to the group.  We're inviting all super excited Serval fans and *mostly* we are hoping for developers to get this launched as quickly as possible.  @TronFortyTwo says it's 'prety clean code' https://t.me/UB_serval
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> Well I have no coding skills ATM, but I'm willing to learn if someone points to a starting point
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @wayneoutthere, 1400! 😻😻😼😼
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> Telegram is telling me there's 1.4k members in this chat
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @unknown, It's an external app, but i suspect it does not work well under unity8/mir
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, says 1399 here
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> i'm seeing an increasing number of 'issues' with telegram over last week or two.  Some might be self-inflicted on my UT but desktop also..
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> now it says 1400 here
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> with this new bug we can celebrate over and over again!
<ubptgbot> <jakko> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/QbKRUhUO.png
<ubptgbot> <jakko> Its says 1400 😂
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> mine has changec back from 2345 to 1400.  yaya
<ubptgbot> <jakko> @wayneoutthere, 😂😂
<ubptgbot> <Mark> @wayneoutthere, I'd be happy to join. :)
<ubptgbot> XaviCarreraGimbert was added by: XaviCarreraGimbert
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Hello Xavi. We just reached 1400! To know more about UBports read … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> We also have a group in Spanish
<ubptgbot> OE9SBV was added by: OE9SBV
<ubptgbot> <OE9SBV> Hello!
<ubptgbot> <OE9SBV> Just tryed to step into the world of Ubuntu Touch but I ran into a problem...
<ubptgbot> <OE9SBV> Fastboot: Unknown error: target reported max download size of 134217728 bytes
<ubptgbot> <OE9SBV> With the Bq M10 FHD
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hi, do you currently have android or ubuntu on the m10?
<ubptgbot> <OE9SBV> I think it's shipped with android
<ubptgbot> <OE9SBV> [Edit] I think it shipped with android
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok yeah, the partition sizes are different. the "ubuntu edition" image has to be flashed on first
<ubptgbot> <OE9SBV> hmm ok
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> please join @WelcomePlus for help with that
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Hi Samuel. There is an intro to UBports here https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> ear3ndil was added by: ear3ndil
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> mine shows 0 members 😝
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> that's a UT feature. :)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> it makes all groups equally successful
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @Flohack my compliments! I feel Telegram much faster and smoother than before after updating....I can even ping people 😃 Impressive job Florian!
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Flohack I just added a comment to the Github issue with NextCloud on UT; I fixed it on my device. I don't know if my fix will work for everyone but it did for me.
<ubptgbot> <XaviCarreraGimbert> @Stereofont, Hi! Can I enter the Spanish group also?
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @XaviCarreraGimbert, You can enter as many channels as you want! You can find all of them here: http://ubports.com/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> https://t.me/UBPorts_ES
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> 😜
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> libreoffice needs java???? I tried it on my Nexus 5 but it lools for java
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yep
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> so how do you install java on the phone? openjdk can't be found
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> openjdk-8-*?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Javacookies, in libertine you mean?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or are you doing the crazy installing with apt in a different root and creating a symlink farm in the rootfs thing?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I'm installing directly **hides in the corner** … but it should be the same way with libertine right?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> anyway, I guess I'm out of luck, I don't have enough space for java, I'm sure it'll be big
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> didn't know libreoffice uses java...you learn somethinv everyday 😅
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well the deps should have been installed by apt
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @Mark, Mark, normally I would say the URL where is your nextcloud hosted. Not sure if I understand your question right now. But pherhaps in case you have nextcloud on your home raspberry than you may insert the URL asigned by your home router to your raspberry. If you have DNS  enabled for accesing your nextcloud from anywher
<ubptgbot> e you have insert your fix IP adress provided by your telephone company or noip service one or similar you have set up for your device wuth nextcloud. And finally cloud hosted nextcloud, like digitalocean and many others than you have to use the address the have provided to you.
<ubptgbot> <Mark> @milkor73, The app asks for a URL straight away. I've played around with different combinations of what I think that URL should be, such as http://localhost/remote.php/files/MYACCOUNT NAME but without any success. I've also tried the same in Settings>Accounts, but although the CalDAV accepted it, neither nextcloud or owncloud hav
<ubptgbot> e. I'm at a loss. :(
<ubptgbot> Michael was added by: Michael
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> Does anyone else have issues posting on reddit with uReadIt?
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> Also, I have an integration/app/thing idea . . . . uPay/uWallet
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @Mark, Pherhaps my address is: 10.0.1.30, it depends on your router, you may have pherhaps 192.168....
<ubptgbot> <Mark> @milkor73, Ahh! I see. Thank you. I'll try something like that then.
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> Mark pls join here https://t.me/UBports_Cloudsters
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> There are masters that can help you, here we are little OT
<ubptgbot> <Mark> @milkor73, Thank you!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @AmolithSeregion, Not really doable without NFC working, I guess. Otherwise would just be a Google/Paypal/whatever webapp
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> also, i would say those are horrible names :)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Michael, Hello Michael. Have a look at … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ie, they might create some confusion with ubuntu pay, and such. which normally wouldn't be terrible, but when talking about people's credit cards, best to be as clear as possible
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @dohbee, Does NFC not work now? Also, what's Ubuntu pay?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @AmolithSeregion, There's no support for NFC right now, no. Ubuntu Pay is the payments service in ubuntu for buying snaps or i think commercial launchpad or such (and was used for paid apps on the phone when canonical was building a phone os)
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> And I kind of like uPay. Because YOU are paying for something lol. Though it is very reminiscent of Apple's naming scheme and it'd be better to be unique.
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @dohbee, What would it take to use NFC?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @AmolithSeregion, i'm not exactly sure. possibly some hybris work, would need appropriate apparmor rules, probably a system service with trust-store integration
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> A competent keystorage, which is not available, would be required for banks to be willing to get on board
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Most card vendors offer contactless stickers or cards... I'd say just pick up one of those if you want the "Experience".
<ubptgbot> Predrag Kobajagi was added by: Predrag Kobajagi
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Hello Predrag. This will give you an intro to UBports … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> May I ask what is your first language?
<ubptgbot> <Predrag Kobajagi> Hey everyone. My first language is Serbian.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> I remember one other here who is Serbian
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> We don't have a language group for it
<ubptgbot> <Predrag Kobajagi> Intresting timing for me to join, I was messing around earlier with custom casio watch with nfc chip
<ubptgbot> <Predrag Kobajagi> and realised I can't test it on utouch
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Predrag Kobajagi, AsteroidOS watch with nfc could be interesting
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> I hope AsteroidOS takes off
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Lyokanthrope, +1
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> At least I have my Pebble for now
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> They were looking at Halium a bit back... wonder what came of that.
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> even if rockpool seems to barely work at the best of itmes <.<;
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Predrag Kobajagi, So you have a UT device?
<ubptgbot> <Predrag Kobajagi> Yup, old e4.5 for more then a year now
<ubptgbot> Ponchale was added by: Ponchale
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Ponchale, Hi Alfonso. Check this for UBports stuff … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> We also have a group in Spanish, if that is of interest
<ubptgbot> <Ponchale> hi Lionel thanks for the welcome :)
<ubptgbot> <Ponchale> yes I ready join on the group Spanish
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Great
<ubptgbot> chefTxuTy was added by: chefTxuTy
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Predrag Kobajagi, Using Canonical or UBports version?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @chefTxuTy, Hello Javier. Another Spanish speaker? … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Predrag Kobajagi> @Stereofont, UBports. I've switched as soon as first stable release happened
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> @Predrag Kobajagi, Fellow E4.5 user here. How is it?
<ubptgbot> <Predrag Kobajagi> Hi Squish. Doing fine here. People still getting impressed how 'light' E4.5 is
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> @Predrag Kobajagi, And im having issues installing 😆
<ubptgbot> <chefTxuTy> @Stereofont, Yeah Lionend, I'm already in Telegram's Spanish-language band. … It was my restless hand that made me gassy, I'm done here.
<ubptgbot> <chefTxuTy> @Stereofont, [Edit] Yeah Lioneld, I'm already in Telegram's Spanish-language band. … It was my restless hand that made me gassy, I'm done here.
<ubptgbot> <chefTxuTy> @Stereofont, [Edit] Yeah Lioneld, I'm already in Telegram's Spanish-language band. … It was my restless hand that made me end up here.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @chefTxuTy, 👍
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Predrag Kobajagi, Squish is having such major problems with install that he was having doubts about the 4.5 performance
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> How hard can it be to install?
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> @dohbee, I don't know and im mad. sigh...
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @dohbee, Windows 7 behaving badly. I don't have enough familiarity with Windows to fix it
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Hopefully trying tomorrow if Lubuntu can be squeezed onto the HD
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Why not install from live USB?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @dohbee, If I wasn't so tired that would have been obvious. Bedtime for me 😊
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Tomorrow is another day
#ubports 2018-03-14
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @dohbee, We created a kickstarter for it, and had test builds but the kickstarter never got launched.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yep. The hardware is still around, but the project is dormant due to a small present we got in April of last year.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> "present"
<ubptgbot> <libremax> April fools are coming back, be careful
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Frame something positively, maybe you'll start believing it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, Well you didn't get laid off because of aforementioned gift
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You're correct
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> New job is nice though, aside from the he proprietary bit
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Anyway, one's gift is another's torment
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Not specific to this of course
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> We talking about the dock again? I'd be happy to help with that if it helps make it come true.
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> I don't have a fancy 3D printer but I can at least get the concept bits figured out if it helps
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> so... there isn't a kind of 'backup and restore' app for UT, eh?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> I mean.. i guess nextcloud does much of this but...
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> should be like a NC backup/restore thing
<ubptgbot> <alan_morford> What in the world did I do? Just fired up UT for the first time in a couple weeks and all of my apps load to a white screen...
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> that's the flashlight feature
<ubptgbot> <alan_morford> Reboot went ok but now wifi won't connect
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> try it in a dark room
<ubptgbot> <alan_morford> @wayneoutthere, Lol you're not helping wayne
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> N5?
<ubptgbot> <alan_morford> @wayneoutthere, Yep
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> i have major network issues too.. going to reflash tonight
<ubptgbot> <alan_morford> Ota3
<ubptgbot> <alan_morford> If wifi works and I reboot, when it comes back wifi won't work
<ubptgbot> <alan_morford> If I now try to reboot or shutdown the system will hang. Backlight will be on a black screen. I have to hard reboot. Takes that a few tries before UT comes back with working wifi
<ubptgbot> <alan_morford> OK back up and wifi is working. I tried telegram first this time and it took a few seconds of white screen but it populated.
<ubptgbot> <alan_morford> Trying open store...
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> maybe go to the install room with this for now.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> unless you think others might be able to help here who can't there.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> i'm going to be there doing a reflash in the next few hours
<ubptgbot> <alan_morford> The what?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> the this: https://t.me/WelcomePlus
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> if 1404 people were doing install stuff here it would get rather funky
<ubptgbot> carlos machado was added by: carlos machado
<ubptgbot> <carlos machado> Boa Noite tenho um Huawei nova 2 e quero instalar o Ubuntu
<ubptgbot> <carlos machado> Tem alguma possibilidade?
<ubptgbot> <carlos machado> Alguém fala meu idioma?
<ubptgbot> <rubencarneiro> @carlos machado, amigo deve ir para https://t.me/UBPortsPT
<ubptgbot> <carlos machado> Obrigado
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @carlos machado, Is unsupported
<ubptgbot> <carlos machado> Não tem como burla o código e instalar nao
<ubptgbot> Andi was added by: Andi
<ubptgbot> <Giampy_DAntonio> Help me to select a wallpaper for my smartphone
<ubptgbot> <Giampy_DAntonio> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/eHVkZlIl.png
<ubptgbot> <Giampy_DAntonio> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/NkhxULkY.png
<ubptgbot> <Giampy_DAntonio> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/l5en4MiZ.png
<ubptgbot> <Giampy_DAntonio> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/KhvXFkz0.png
<ubptgbot> <Giampy_DAntonio> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/ofAChWtP.png
<ubptgbot> <Giampy_DAntonio> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/Y0WlR7Zu.png
<ubptgbot> <Giampy_DAntonio> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/qNKvjhy0.png
<ubptgbot> <Giampy_DAntonio> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/jzFoEIkw.png
<ubptgbot> <Giampy_DAntonio> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/Kr95wChQ.png
<ubptgbot> <Giampy_DAntonio> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/B2q3UO0Y.png
<ubptgbot> <Giampy_DAntonio> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/uCca0Wef.png
<ubptgbot> <Giampy_DAntonio> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/wzJXfjW2.png
<ubptgbot> Cracazyabra was added by: Cracazyabra
<ubptgbot> <Cracazyabra> Русская поддержка есть?
<ubptgbot> <Cracazyabra> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/5xqQW2HU.png Нажимаю установить и ничего не происходит
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Cracazyabra, What language do you speak?
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Cracazyabra, Позволь мне найти тебе русский канал. Дай мне пару минут.
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Cracazyabra, Проверьте это, чтобы вы начали. Я не знаю, насколько точна этот перевод; Я использую Google Translate. … https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome … https://t.me/UBports_Ru
<ubptgbot> <Danjreynolds> What is the desktop app situation
<ubptgbot> <Danjreynolds> Can I setup the convergent experience as a dev box
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> From my understanding it is 'not working' until 16.04 is fully functional... and will it work then? not sure because we need unity8 working first, right?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Danjreynolds, What exactly do you want to do?
<ubptgbot> <Danjreynolds> I suppose just my normal web dev would be nice. Text editor, JS programming, are any other browsers possible? Dumb questions but I'm just getting started
<ubptgbot> artsabaev was added by: artsabaev
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Danjreynolds, Yes but so you want to install unity and then work on convergent apps?
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @unknown, Yes, it was recorded. It's going to be uploaded at https://chemnitzer.linux-tage.de/2018/de/programm/beitrag/289 once the event organizers are done with post-production.
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> You can also find the slides here https://speakerdeck.com/neothethird and here https://github.com/neothethird/talks but it's in german
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> Next weekends munich meetup is going to feature more or less the same talk in english, though, and that's going to be recorded as well
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> *drops this in here* https://gettogether.community/events/7/meetup-or-coding-get-together/
<ubptgbot> <Mark> @Stereofont, :) it's Pi Day!
<ubptgbot> Selvie Vie was added by: Selvie Vie
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Selvie Vie, Hi Selvie, check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Selvie is already there :)
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> i'm not quite sure what (s)he wants though, as there is a language barrier
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Mark, Last week was Pie Week
<ubptgbot> <Mark> @Stereofont, Just can't get enough of the stuff!
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Hawking is dead 😞
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> The last genious on earth
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> We are in the darkness era again
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @malditobastardo, that statement gains a lot of validity by misspelling genius
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> 😹😹😹
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> blame the UT kb*
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @Stereofont, Yeah, a really inspiring person. A shame he had to go, but he reached quite an age considering his illness.
<ubptgbot> <JoshuaAshton> Hey there. How can I test nexus 5x port?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @JoshuaAshton, I think Marius was working on that. Best to ask in Halium group probably
<ubptgbot> <JoshuaAshton> Thanks
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> @Stereofont, Join the lubuntu Telegram group: https://t.me/joinchat/BapcuBIvHm45GTzAxLDaWg
<ubptgbot> <Yann Roth> What do you use as an email client on ubuntu touch? Dekko is not working... Any helpful suggestions?
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> Define not working?
<ubptgbot> <Yann Roth> I can open it, add an account (GMX), then everything stays blank... no new emails, nothing...
<ubptgbot> <Yann Roth> rectification: i can send emails....
<ubptgbot> <Yann Roth> inbox stays empty though
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> Yann ahh ok. Try installing https://gitlab.com/dekkoproject/dekko/uploads/d6e03b08e2309a5b4da83b5fd594ed6d/dekko2.dekkoproject_0.1.6_armhf.click with the openstore app
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> should sort it out
<ubptgbot> <Yann Roth> @DanChapman : fantastic! Works now! Many many thanks!
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> 👍
<ubptgbot> <kristijantkalec> @DanChapman, This is development version or is ready for the open store?
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> It's just a development click that fixes that particular issueand will be in the next update
<ubptgbot> <kristijantkalec> ok
<ubptgbot> <kristijantkalec> thanks 👍
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @JoshuaAshton, Dalton was the one working on it. In the last Q&A he said he's found lot of weird issues porting Nexus 5X, and "Port on hold for now due to huge time required". … https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/ubuntu-touch-q-a-24-97
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yep. I tried to pick it up again on Monday and it actually regressed, taking 9 hours of my time to get to a state that was exactly where I was before
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> nah, we've got better to do
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 😆
<ubptgbot> Vinz was added by: Vinz
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Vinz, Hi Vinz, check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <Vinz> tanx
<ubptgbot> <Vinz> Hi, just installed ubuntutouch on my fairphone 2, i had it already runnig on my bq aquaris E5.  any way i could transfer my contacts to my fairphone?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> You can import a Vcard
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Of course also save contacts to SIM and then import from SIM
<ubptgbot> <Vinz> i'll try that, tanx!
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @Vinz, You just need to copy the database and reboot. (I have ssh enabled and use rsync to keep things in step YMMV.)
<ubptgbot> ixavier was added by: ixavier
<ubptgbot> Fornavn Etternavn was added by: Fornavn Etternavn
<ubptgbot> <Fornavn Etternavn> Hey, I am trying to install UT on my FP2. I follow the instructions until they tell me to reboot my phone. I do so, and nothing happens. Anyone has an idea what is wrong?
<ubptgbot> <ixavier> are you using the snap version of ubports installer?
<ubptgbot> <Fornavn Etternavn> I dont think so. Im installing from windows. Following standard intrusctions
<ubptgbot> <ixavier> Ahm, in that case I won't be able to help you on the windows version. Let's wait untill someone pick you up
<ubptgbot> <Fornavn Etternavn> OK, thanks
<ubptgbot> <Yann Roth> Fornavn I had a similiar issue with the ubports installer. Just switched back to an older version (0.1.5-beta) which did the trick. OS: macOS and Ubuntu touch. Not working installer version: 0.1.11-beta. Good luck!
<ubptgbot> <Fornavn Etternavn> Thanks, will try!
<ubptgbot> <Yann Roth> @Stereofont how do you import a vcard? or a set of vcards?
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @neothethird, Wow thank you - your slides look really interesting … Can't wait for the record 🤠👍
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Vinz, Yes, just need to copy .local/share/evolution/addressbook/contacts.db
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Vinz, [Edit] Yes, just need to copy .local/share/evolution/addressbook/system/contacts.db
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Fornavn Etternavn, By the way, we have a Scandinavian group!
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Yann Roth, All contacts can go on one Vcard
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Stereofont, https://t.me/UBports_scandinavia … It will make Marius happy
<ubptgbot> <Vinz> advocatux
<ubptgbot> <Vinz> tanx, trying...
<ubptgbot> <Vinz> contacts.db is on my fairphone now
<ubptgbot> <Vinz> but can't open
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Vinz, UT uses containment so the issue may be the file location
<ubptgbot> <Vinz> ok, just needed to restart the device☺️
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> 👍
<ubptgbot> <Vinz> tanx for the support!
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> Is it possible to get that canonical made gmail-webapp anywhere? I tried to make own but it didnt really work, no notifications and looks different..
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> I have that app installed on N5 (vivid), can I copy it from there somehow?
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @samitormanen, Yes, there is a solution , wait moment
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> https://askubuntu.com/questions/784372/how-can-i-make-a-click-file-from-an-installed-app/784374
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> Thanks Milan! 😃👍
<ubptgbot> <Gabriele> @DanChapman, new version of dekko2? I have tried adding a google mail and it says unsecure access and deny it. Then I tried also outlook and it stare empty screen without emails.  I got UT one month ago and still can't log in with emails😁
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Gabriele, Do you have 2FA? You've to allow "less secure apps" or something like that in your Google account
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> See this https://support.google.com/mail/answer/185833
<ubptgbot> Pathumego was added by: Pathumego
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @Pathumego, Hi Pathumego,check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <Pathumego> @milkor73 thanks! That's nice to get a welcome! So I was super interested in Ubuntu Touch and even got a M10 tablet! It was sad that Canonical dropped it. Since that I stopped following the proejct. But thought to check you out when I saw LibreM 5. Man you guys are amazing! I will get my M10 updated and test :)
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/uSRr5p4K.webp
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Pathumego, I hope they didn't crack the glass 😂
<ubptgbot> <Pathumego> Btw is there any plans or talks with LibreM guys in possible collaborations?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Both make use of Halium. You could check out that project
<ubptgbot> <Pathum Egodawatta> @Stereofont, Nice!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, Eh? I'm pretty sure they're not using halium for librem5 (would defeat the whole "no android at all" claim)
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> No, they aren't using Halium but maybe Plasma Mobile
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @JBBgameich, Sorry I meant Plasma…
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Hardware up, Purism don't need a compatibility layer
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Pathum Egodawatta, yes.  talks are happening.
<ubptgbot> <zoomer296> Pathum Update: Purism doesn't use Halium, as it doesn't need a HAL.
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> @Flohack I don't like very much the blue to say the message was not read. IMO that blue is too dark
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @garrogarri, Its according to Suru colors that are in the style guide
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> @Flohack, Okay. But it's really dark to be the background for a text message in my opinion. AFAIK it is better to avoid primary colors as background.
<ubptgbot> <Tomas> Is anyone successfully using ubports with aquaris E4.5?
<ubptgbot> <Tomas> I'm having tons of problems :|
<ubptgbot> <libremax> It's the second most used behind N5
<ubptgbot> <libremax> What problems ?
<ubptgbot> <Tomas> should I paste the terminal output, of the ubports installer? … ?
<ubptgbot> <Tomas> https://pastebin.com/E5FsURnm
<ubptgbot> <libremax> Your install failed; the newcomers room is here : https://t.me/WelcomePlus
<ubptgbot> <Pathum Egodawatta> @wayneoutthere, Thanks! Looking forward to hearing more on this. If UT also can have a 'pure' version would be nice.
#ubports 2018-03-15
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Pathum Egodawatta, we... agree with you.
<ubptgbot> <JoshuaAshton> Is there a nexus 5x group or anything?
<ubptgbot> <Aghna_Barokah> (Photo, 1024x1024) https://irc.ubports.com/uGi3mN7e.png 👗 Maudy Jumbo Bunga A … 👒 Matt:Rayon Rotary … 🌻 LD110, PJ 135 … 💰 Seri@37.000,00 …       Kodian lebih murah … 📲 Lihat pinned message di atas … 📌 Koleksi Lain ⤵️ … https://t.me/joinchat/AAAAAD-AfLIl4F9iIyaDcg
<ubptgbot> <JoshuaAshton> Ban ^
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere @UniversalSuperBox
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @JoshuaAshton, https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/404#issuecomment-369993632
<ubptgbot> <JoshuaAshton> *sigh*
<ubptgbot> <JoshuaAshton> Good effort tho
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Eight hours on Monday.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> ._.
<ubptgbot> <JoshuaAshton> Shame I don't have the time to contrib
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> @JoshuaAshton, I work 60+ hours a week and I've been working on a port
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> Only takes a few mins here and there, eventually it adds up to a contribution
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Tygerpro Tygerpro, This is truth
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @JoshuaAshton, Not... Yet. Although funny timing since I was discussing this idea.... Device specific groups... Seems growing interest in this
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> @wayneoutthere, Case in point, only took a minute to think of this, and it contributes to a potential thing
<ubptgbot> tryexceptpass was added by: tryexceptpass
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @wayneoutthere, There is a fp2 group already
<ubptgbot> MrMeowish was added by: MrMeowish
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> anyone else having trouble with Telegram in the latest update?mine seems to stop connecting everyday...every morning it seems :) … I need to clear config data for it to work again
<ubptgbot> <Tomas> I'm curious why telegram was chosen in the first place, in stead of something more flexible, like slack of discord
<ubptgbot> <tsimonq2> @Tomas, I disagree with either Slack or Discord being more flexible
<ubptgbot> <tsimonq2> Much bloat, very wow
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @Tomas, Telegram is being used by millions of people and for those who did not net, it is easy to get used to for everyone who has been used to Whatsapp.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @jonny, Also, Canonical clearly wanted to position Ubuntu Touch for the masses. You need to convince other people already to install Telegram along WhatsApp on their phones, so better take something that has a wide audience already. Any "nerd" tools wont help spreading ubuntu Touch into Millions of users ;)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> They did not want to make an OS for tech savy users only
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @tryexceptpass, Hi neo and @MrMeowish , Welcome, pls check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <tryexceptpass> @milkor73, Thank you, I just installed Ubuntu touch on my old Nexus 7. thought I might as well join the group again.😅
<ubptgbot> <Mark> @tryexceptpass, I'm interested... Did you come across any problems flashing to a Nexus 7?  It's not one of UBPorts' official devices, is it?
<ubptgbot> <tryexceptpass> I used this tool: … https://github.com/MariusQuabeck/magic-device-tool … Installed peacefully. didn't have any issues. … But after intallation my apt update was failing, so used the below trick to update the sources.list … https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/375#issuecomment-353549622
<ubptgbot> <Mark> And everything's working as expected?
<ubptgbot> <tryexceptpass> @Mark, I don't know what to expect 😬 … Wi-Fi is working, App store is not showing any apps.  … did an adb shell and tried installing lamp-server and hit out of memory :P
<ubptgbot> <tryexceptpass> @Mark, [Edit] I don't know what to expect 😬 … Wi-Fi is working, App store is not showing any apps, camera is working, … did an adb shell and tried installing lamp-server and hit out of memory :P
<ubptgbot> <Mark> :) Thanks. You've given me hope! I'd been looking around for a Nexus 7 to flash, but was put off when I found out it wasn't an official device.
<ubptgbot> <MrMeowish> @milkor73, 😁👍
<ubptgbot> <tryexceptpass> @Mark, You're welcome 😅 … I've been using Lineage till now, got bored of it.
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> After todays xenial update, openstore now works, sound also works when screen off. Nexus 4.
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> Camera still not work.
<ubptgbot> Riky was added by: Riky
<ubptgbot> <Riky> Good morning_!
<ubptgbot> <Riky> Is there any way to install ubuntu touch on a bq aquaris m5 phoe?
<ubptgbot> <Riky> sorry...phone
<ubptgbot> <Riky> or a moto e lte version (2nd gen)
<ubptgbot> <libremax> @samitormanen, Is  it that issue https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/514 or an other https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=is%3Aissue+is%3Aopen+camera ?
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> Yes.
<ubptgbot> <libremax> Feel free to add a comment to confirm...
<ubptgbot> <libremax> Oh I see HendriXXX = Sami
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> Yes, its me. 😁
<ubptgbot> <libremax> Nice car
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> Thanks!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Riky, These are the supported devices http://ubuntu-touch.io/devices … There's work in progress on different Moto models, but I don't think there's something on bq m5
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @tryexceptpass, apt update is not recommended. It messes up updating
<ubptgbot> <tryexceptpass> @Stereofont, I had no idea.. what's the recommended way of installing packages?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Riky, Not the M5. There was a video of UT allegedly running on a Moto E but we know nothing about it
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @tryexceptpass, Use OpenStore for native apps
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> spending time sending people with macs and windows pc's to ubuntu 16.04 live usb drives, and seeing other people do the same I had a random idea: … make a ubports live installer ISO. basically a stripped down ubuntu 16.04 that only runs the ubports installer?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> You can have some success with Libertine for Ubuntu apps but quite technical and flaky
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/2j0fLtYX.webp
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> that's making me uncomfortable?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> 👍
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Better
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> lol yes
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> ... since it's my idea i guess i now have to figure out how to strip 16.04 and spin an iso😅
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> [Edit] that's making me uncomfortable? /edit this post lost its context. nvm
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Not essential to reduce it. That could come later?
<ubptgbot> <libremax> @YougoChats, It has the advantage that these users find themselves trying out Ubuntu to install UT. Not bad for Ubuntu as a whole.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> The tools could be incorporated.  Maybe easier to add than remove?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> or perhaps i'll start with the mini iso and go from there
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Lubuntu
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> There is a Lubuntu group here apparently
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> something like that. it surely doesn't need all of unity or GNOME
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> basically the deb installer on top of x
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Is there still a need for 32 bit support?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> i don't think so. even most pc's that still came with 32bit windows already had x64 cpus
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> The option to full install would have to be disabled. Just in case …
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @YougoChats, I think so. Ask a friend or finally accept that it is time to replace the old box …
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> USB 3.0 could be a difficulty
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> those who still have old x86 boxes rarely are the type to go and try UT i think
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @Stereofont, do we need that?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> A lot of new machines have 3.0
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @YougoChats, I have 32 bit Toshiba
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @YougoChats, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD#Making_a_Customised_LiveCD
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @milkor73, We mean those who only have 32 bit 😊
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> Yes, yes. Meeeee
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/cvbT9Nl2.webp
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> A nice enhancement would be to have a backup tool bundled
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @advocatux, thanks bookmarked it
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> My mashine: http://www.toshiba.es/discontinued-products/satellite-u400-11z/
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> [Edit] My machine: http://www.toshiba.es/discontinued-products/satellite-u400-11z/
<ubptgbot> Victor was added by: Victor
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Victor, Hi Victor, take a look to https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <Riky> ohh what a pity!
<ubptgbot> <Riky> Thank you anyway! ;)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 🤔
<ubptgbot> <Mark> @milkor73, :) I still champion 32-bit too: we ought to keep machines running for as long as they possibly can. It minimizes e-waste for one thing. Saves money, and reduces clutter too.
<ubptgbot> <Mark> (It also sends a message to devs to stop bloating OSs)
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @YougoChats, Don't "strip down" - it is easier to start with the "server" image and add stuff.
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> It works, until now, hope will keep, pretty well. Only the booting time is longer, but good to prepare my cup of coffee. 😉
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @Stereofont, true but does the installer need it? or can't usb3 function with usb2 drivers
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @Stereofont, SOmeone should continue the efforts with "keeper" for that https://github.com/ubports/keeper it does backup restore
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @YougoChats, Yea. They have backwards compatibility supposedly. Worth checking in practice though
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @DanChapman, Backup is fundamental. Somehow we need to push it up the list of priorities
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Backing up from Android is easy but is there any way to import a backup (or parts of it) into UT. vCards universal of course …
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> A 'Universal Installer' could then come in device-specific versions?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> 'Live Installer for Nexus 5'
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> the installer itself is not device specific right now, is it
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> [Edit] the installer itself is not device specific right now, is it?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @YougoChats, No. That would make about 30 installers. But if it was Live we could afford 8 flavours?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> i was thinking in the other direction actually. what if the installer is truely agnostic and greps a fresh list of devices from the server every time, and downloads the required install script along with the images after a device is selected/detected. that way when a new device is added, the installer will know without having to
<ubptgbot> update the installer.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> My thinking was to make it as simple as possible for noobs. Really, whatever achieves that
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Even posting pre-loaded USBs I guess…
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> with all variables on a server, the live installer usb could sit in someones drawer for a year, and still support the latest devices?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Though adjusting BIOS is not exactly noob
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @YougoChats, Yes that makes sense. Though what about installer upgrades?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> A ppa?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> hmm that would mean a persistent USB drive?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> getting too complex i guess
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> The aim is to simplify, yes
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> make the live session fetch the latest snap upon boot.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @YougoChats, Exactly
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> So still a UBports ppa
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> yes, but nothnig we don't already have
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Or Github
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Sounding good
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Y'all thinking too hard about it
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack, Yes. Solid point. Kind of like value of anbox 'not for us... For them'
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @dohbee, Why do u say that? They are trying to improve installer experience which is first contact with Ubuntu touch — perhaps the do or die moment...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, Because of the trifles being discussed. There's a tool to build custom ISOs already. Take stock desktop 16.04 ISO, add the installer, and start playing
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Can improve it later. It's not going to be perfect from the start, no matter what
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> So just put ISO on server, download installer, point to ISO
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> No
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Sorry download iso
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Make an isolated with the installer, and start testing it
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Did not know installer can make ISO
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Probably should add some udev rules to installer Deb too
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Thats funky
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Cool
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, It can't. There's a tool in Ubuntu to make custom flavor images
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> Once you have ISO I wonder what it costs for a branded, pre-loaded USB stick to be shipped workdwide.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @wayneoutthere, Nono, you make a little image with, say, Openbox and nothing else whose only purpose is to run the installer. Ubuntu has a tool to make custom ISOs
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> We don't
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @dohbee, True. Worth thinking about Roadmap though 😎
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @alan_griffiths, The usb part is pretty cheap.  the pre-loading part... that I've never explored.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> ^^has experience in this area
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> gophigger
<ubptgbot> shamith16 was added by: shamith16
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Huh?
<ubptgbot> <Uchihaitachii> +
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Anyway, Shamith, check out … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Mark> @Stereofont, :D
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Good bot
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @shamith16, Shamith, can I ask which main language you speak?
<ubptgbot> <Uchihaitachii> 😂
<ubptgbot> <shamith16> @Stereofont, English 😆
<ubptgbot> <Uchihaitachii> @shamith16, Mallu 😑
<ubptgbot> <shamith16> (Sticker, 512x128) https://irc.ubports.com/jd0F6Him.webp
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @shamith16, No problem. I just asked because we have quite of lot of different language groups. Welcome to UBports. Is there anything we can help with?
<ubptgbot> Mihir465 was added by: Mihir465
<ubptgbot> <Mihir465> @shamith16, Hi sur
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Hello Mihir. For more about UBports check out … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @shamith16, hey.... where'd you get this?   I know one person who wouldn't move to UT becasue they didn't have emoticons that looked like this.  HA
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @wayneoutthere, Its a sticker
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Since there are so many different languages used in India, we created an India group … https://t.me/UBports_India
<ubptgbot> <Uchihaitachii> @Stereofont, Wew
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Uchihaitachii, Wew?
<ubptgbot> <Uchihaitachii> Actually wow
<ubptgbot> <Uchihaitachii> 😂
<ubptgbot> <Uchihaitachii> I am from india
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Cool 😂
<ubptgbot> <Uchihaitachii> Thats why wew
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Yes. You said. Kerala
<ubptgbot> <Uchihaitachii> Nope
<ubptgbot> <Uchihaitachii> Not Kerala
<ubptgbot> <Uchihaitachii> I am from Maharashtra
<ubptgbot> <Uchihaitachii> @theshamith16 from ..
<ubptgbot> <Uchihaitachii> [Edit] @shamith16 from ..
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Uchihaitachii, I understand. Mallu
<ubptgbot> <Uchihaitachii> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/B0F8hsYE.webp
<ubptgbot> <Uchihaitachii> @Stereofont, U from ?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> England. But I can use Urban Dictionary 😎
<ubptgbot> <Uchihaitachii> 👍
<ubptgbot> <Uchihaitachii> Thugpro
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ugh
<ubptgbot> <Gabriele> hey would be possible to run Wine on top o libertine and desktop app on 16.04 since in the current one (N5) this doesn't work. Thank you.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> i dont think wine is for ARM architecture
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> wine is only built for x86
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Gabriele, it's a bug specific to N5
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well on 16.04 might be more bugs, but 15.04 libertine doesn't work on N5, unfortunately
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> There is a wine android port now, but it can only run exe files compiled for arm of course
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> @JBBgameich, The same would probably be possible on Ubuntu Touch as well
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can run unity8 on 16.04 on x86, and use wine inside libertine, and it should mostly work fine there
<ubptgbot> <Gabriele> run wine with anbox would be possible indeed
<ubptgbot> <Gabriele> but only exe compiled for arm that was missing :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> run wine in anbox probably won't get you what you're asking about
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> hmm somehow i don't think running an exe on wine in anbox on UT is going to be a happy experience
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> @Gabriele, I was talking about compiling wine for Ubuntu Touch armhf, not running the android version in anbox
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @YougoChats, yeah, you need qemu in there too
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> lol
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @YougoChats, Like fishing with elastic
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, the funny thing is it works well
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> elastic.io
<ubptgbot> <Gabriele> @dohbee, the cool thing would be to use, let's say, old pc games on the phone with a usb mouse, that was my thinking.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> I meant fishing line 😃
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> i was looking into running teamviewer in libertine a good while ago. teamviewer for linux is actually a wine session baked right into teamviewer, and it's x86. it would need QEMU to maybe be fooled into running, but the lowsy odds of that, and the state of desktop mode back then (and still now) made me drop the idea
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> UI wise teamviewer for android on anbox would be better maybe
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Gabriele, Ones that have open source engines to run them on can probably be built to run on ARM, and then you just need some legal way to get the data onto the device
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @YougoChats, security wise, just not running teamviewer would probably be best :)
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> *srugs* my pr0n is safe
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> gah, why am i getting all this spam from india now
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> you used teamviewr?
<ubptgbot> <shamith16> @Uchihaitachii, Nu u lier
<ubptgbot> <oleg sokolov> is it possible to run ubport on GPD Pocket?
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> Not currently
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> and it doesn't make sense. Running Unity 8 might make sense. But Ubuntu Touch is much more than Unity 8
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> it's an entire OS
<ubptgbot> <devsigma_bot> @YougoChats, No more wine
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> but even Unity 8 isn't ready enough to be a daily driver
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> for such thing
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> it's aceptable for the phones
<ubptgbot> <devsigma_bot> Teamviewer 13 was rewrited, frontend in qt
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> afaik the backend is still an exe wrapped in wine
<ubptgbot> <devsigma_bot> @YougoChats, Backend is not native?
<ubptgbot> <ilyaishere> @YougoChats, No Wine now :)
<ubptgbot> <devsigma_bot> Windows mouse and keyboard emulation won't work under wine
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/zDE6rnJN.mp4
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> i have teamviewer installed in ubuntu, and it works fine. afaik wine and all
<ubptgbot> <devsigma_bot> @YougoChats, What version?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> have to check, i'm not home right now
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> hmm have downloaded and uncompressed the deb files of both 12 and 13, and indeed can't find wine stuff in 13
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> teamviewer is still proprietary and they only provide x86 binaries afaik
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @shamith16, Please Shamith. Be polite to other users
<ubptgbot> <Uchihaitachii> @Stereofont, He is my friend sur
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> All the more reason to be polite to each other
<ubptgbot> Saikol was added by: Saikol
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Hello Saikol. If you would like to know more about UBports please check out … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <cyanogenite> https://del.dog/atadobusaf.makefile
<ubptgbot> <cyanogenite> @cyanogenite, Hello, can anyone please help?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Sarvesh do not spam the group. Thanks. Please behave considerately to other users or be removed
<ubptgbot> <cyanogenite> @Stereofont, I spammed?
<ubptgbot> <cyanogenite> How?
<ubptgbot> <cyanogenite> I just asked for help
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> You pasted a link about a non UBports project?
<ubptgbot> <cyanogenite> @Stereofont, U are serious? It was UBports
<ubptgbot> <cyanogenite> While porting
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, what was in the pastebin?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Random links which have no explanation are generally a problem
<ubptgbot> <cyanogenite> I am sad now
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, it was a pastebin link, and telegram even had a "preview" explaining it was a pastebin
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> If you need assistance you are welcome to ask but please do not paste links whose purpose is not explained
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @cyanogenite, it's just that the pastebin you used is not widely known, and such types of pastebins are often used for spam elsewhere
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, Please restore the two comments from @cyanogenite with the link and request for help
<ubptgbot> <cyanogenite> @Stereofont, Sir, I explained I need help, I gave a paste link. Even telegram explained. … What else would I give in pastebin in ubports chat?
<ubptgbot> <cyanogenite> 😔😞
<ubptgbot> <Uchihaitachii> @dohbee, Oo
<ubptgbot> <cyanogenite> @Uchihaitachii, Forget
<ubptgbot> <Uchihaitachii> Ikr
<ubptgbot> <Uchihaitachii> From start
<ubptgbot> <Uchihaitachii> 😆
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Sarvesh: … https://del.dog/atadobusaf.makefile
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> This
<ubptgbot> <Uchihaitachii> I read chat every day
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @cyanogenite you should probably ask for help in @halium channel as it looks like you're trying to build halium
<ubptgbot> <cyanogenite> @dohbee, Please see first line
<ubptgbot> <cyanogenite> @cyanogenite, I forgot to rename workingdir😅
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> My apologies Sarvesh. If the content is not visible without clicking the link, that is already a problem. Just announce first that you are going to paste a log and explain why
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @cyanogenite, yes, but it's halium failing to build, which ubports-boot requires. there's also a separate ubports porting specific channel, but i don't recall the channel name (and i'm not in it)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or group rather
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @cyanogenite, well, glad you resolved it then :)
<ubptgbot> <cyanogenite> @Stereofont, No problem sir, not your mistake
<ubptgbot> <cyanogenite> @dohbee, Ohhh, ok
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> The UBports porting group is about porting UT, once the Halium build is complete. Building Halium itself is discussed in the Halium group. Good luck!
<ubptgbot> <cyanogenite> Halium build is completed, … I was following this guide :- … https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Not many here are involved with porting. If you waitva little, hopefully someone will arrive who is able to give you some help
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> [Edit] Not many here are involved with porting. If you wait a little, hopefully someone will arrive who is able to give you some help
<ubptgbot> <cyanogenite> Sir, thanks a lot. … But I fixed it..... … Sorry to bother you guys.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @YougoChats, this is an awesome sentence.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @YougoChats, teamviewer... on UT... now that... that is something.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, something the security and mir will probably prevent :)
<ubptgbot> <Thomas Wolfanger> There is am armhf version of teamviewer (13) available for downlaod, but installing in libertine gives dependency errors with qt version (which is too old in vivid)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> would seem a bit poinltess to run it under xmir, where the only thing it could see would be itself, since it'd be its own x server
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> it would be awesome to have a kind of VNC... but secure... kind of 'share my UT' so we can do tech support for our parents ;)
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Well i’d ony use it for controlling other computers with my phone. Not controlling my phone remotely
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @wayneoutthere, a while ago i had a RealVNC tarball running in libertine, and succesfully remote controlled a macbook with it
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> but then i had to flash my phone and lost all that
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @YougoChats, also excellent use case
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @YougoChats, yes... this kind of thing....
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> nice
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well all your other computers should be running unity8 too
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> converge! one of us!
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> it's not my mac
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> if it was, it wouldn't be a mac
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> proof 😎🤓
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://irc.ubports.com/vvzWPRBS.png
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @YougoChats, What.is.that.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Fwd from YougoChats: Running on vnc viewer for raspberry pi stand alone version
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Fwd from YougoChats: (executable binary)  because the deb wouldn't install
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Fwd from YougoChats: Rpi because ARM
<ubptgbot> <nfsprodriver> Linux kicks mac in his ass!!!
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> it says "Files" up top becaus i made a script to launch the binary with the right flags and ran that from nautilus
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> [Edit] it says "Files" up top because i made a script to launch the binary with the right flags and ran that from nautilus
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Is there any ability, whether with Webapp Creator or otherwise, to create bookmarks specifically within the web page(s) the app pertains to? If not, could this be implemented in future? E.g. Tv Tropes is a massive wiki and also has a forum, so would be very handy for that.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, not sure what you mean exactly. you can create separate webapps for sub-sections of web sites i guess.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't think you can create bookmarks within webapp-container though (ie, that browser feature isn't exposed there)
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Pretty clear I thought. You know that ring you can swipe up with options e.g. reload, forward, back, more stuff for the YouTube one such as Account etc.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not really
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Have one of those options be Bookmarks. Hit it, pull up a little window just like the one that shows when you go to bookmarks on the regular browser. But these bookmarks only pertain to URLs in the domain of the webapp I'm using. E.g. I navigate (not easy at present) to page 45 of the Canadian Politics thread on TV Tropes, boo
<ubptgbot> kmark it, easy shortcut for the future.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i guess you mean the alternate webapp container that ogra created, which embeds oxide directly and has the circle menu thing
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> which i guess is what webapp creator is based on
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Maybe so.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i guess open an issue for "cannot save bookmarks inside webapps" or something?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Webapp Creator allows both alternate and original designated as "simple" types to be created.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Yeah good idea. But before I do that, what I'm asking I guess is, this functionality should be not only feasible but a fairly easy tweak for those who maintain the webapp aspect of Ubuntu Touch, amirite?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't think it's trivial no
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> How so?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> because nothing about the browser code is trivial
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it might be easier to add it to the "simple" app that just uses the standard webapp-container, but still probably not trivial
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I see.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> oh my lionel is admin now grats
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> There are a few more. It is busier now and there are lots of timezones to cover
<ubptgbot> <AlexiPistonrod> So how far are we away from having snap support embedded into ubports update ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hopefully forever
<ubptgbot> <AlexiPistonrod> I say this from my ubuntuvta tablet having just upgraded telegram by hand.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ubuntuvta tablet?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @YougoChats, COOL
<ubptgbot> <AlexiPistonrod> Lazy typing.. and wobby tablet yeah.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> still not sure what you mean
<ubptgbot> <AlexiPistonrod> It is an M10 FHD
<ubptgbot> <AlexiPistonrod> Just I thought snaps were going to be rollled out in V3.. bbut don't see it
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @AlexiPistonrod, Telegram updates are available from OpenStore?
<ubptgbot> <AlexiPistonrod> Yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> almost certainly wouldn't be on anything less than 16.04, and not much point in supporting them there either
<ubptgbot> <AlexiPistonrod> Just would be nice to flesh out what is missing in the store
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> "snaps" isn't going to solve that though
<ubptgbot> <AlexiPistonrod> No? Why not?
<ubptgbot> <AlexiPistonrod> Well how about Andbox when is that landing ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> switching package formats doesn't magically mean all the apps you want will appear
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and it brings in a whole lot more problems
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anbox will land when it's ready to land
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @AlexiPistonrod, Getting 16.04 settled and stable is absolute top priority. Other things will have to wait a while
<ubptgbot> <AlexiPistonrod> Fairy nuff.. And how is 16.04 doing ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> snapd is missing all kinds of features that would be necessary to replace clicks with, or even use it on a phone.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> 16.04 works ok, depending on device
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @AlexiPistonrod, Very well it seems but a spanner in the works can never be ruled out. It is new territory
<ubptgbot> <AlexiPistonrod> Well as I only have one Ubutu device I suspect I am most interested in mine.. ;)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well on the m10 at least you don't have to worry about phone calls or sms/mms working :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there are some issues still with other apps though, particularly things from the store that are compiled c++ things (or which use c++ things)
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @TartanSpartan, There was an app that was basically a collection of bookmarks. Let’s see if it’s in the Open Store
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @YougoChats, he's asking for the browser's bookmarks feature to be exposed to webapps, so that one can create bookmarks directly within the webapp, for that specific site
<ubptgbot> <AlexiPistonrod> True..
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think libertine is also a bit off at the moment on 16.04 as well
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Ah ok.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> There will be a lot of questions about 16.04 progress at the next Q&A session no doubt
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there's a lot of questions about it every day, it seems
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> The Niemelungen are toiling in the mines as we speak
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @YougoChats, It was this one, if anyone cares. It’s gone now anyways https://uappexplorer.com/app/mywebsites.mattirn
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> open-store.io is the present
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Yup
<opendata> Any videos of ubports running on the back aquaris
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @opendata, back?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> BQ?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> BBQ?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> 😃
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> lots of videos of ubuntu running on aquaris are out there, sure
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or well, on some models of aquaris, which are supported
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but not on those other models which are not
<opendata> Bq
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Ronnie did one but that was three years ago or so
<opendata> I can find Ubuntu touch
<opendata> But that's not 16.08/unity8
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Ah
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's unity8
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but not 16.04 perhaps
<opendata> I mean the tablet
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Probably not many of any device running 16.04 just yet
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> [Edit] Probably not many videos of any device running 16.04 just yet
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> You wanted to see how fluid it is?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well i mean, it's not going to look especially different on the tablet from the PC, except you're less likely to use staged mode on a PC
<opendata> Mainly is it looks
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and the demo on the PC is probably a little better because it has more stuff installed from deb builds that were built with 16.04 and qt 5.9
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> In terms of looks it will not be radically different. Not at first, anyway
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @opendata, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mH1x51w76Uw
<opendata> Thanks
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvVc0C8uxcU
<opendata> Looks like it's more worth it to port to z2 phone then
<opendata> No offense but I can recreate the tablet UI with KDE pretty easily
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> opendata, with mobile or desktop one?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @opendata, depends on what you mean by "recreate" and "tablet UI" exactly
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> OpenStore works, since that video was made. Great video btw
<opendata> The video that dohbee linkrd
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Yes that video
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't think that video used the "tablet UI"
<opendata> Oh
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah it doesn't do staged mode
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and the app drawer and indicators are certainly not trivial to do
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can get something close, but it's not the same
<opendata> Kids has an appdrawer basically already
<opendata> Kda
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> kde has a menu sort of thing that can be customized, but again, it's not the same
 * opendata uploaded an image: Screenshot_YouTube_20180315-214616.png (768KB) <https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/LupPqJOiDsCqhLBuTwCXVAjD>
<opendata> Yeah
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah, that's more like the GNOME one
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> Is OpensStore currently down? I can't install any apps
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> I press install. Nothing happens. 15.04. FP2
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> @Stereofont, Here the same. 15.04 N5
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> It indexes normally
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> i press InstallButton, then progress bar works and next the InstallButton is still "install" and green
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Waldbursche, Same. Probably down for maintenance
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> I hope so. 😇
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> I pinged the group
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> 👍🏻
<brrm> hi, I just installed ubuntu touch on a fp2 using the installer. installation seemed to be successful, however the phone does not boot. it is stuck in a endless reboot loop
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @brrm, We had a couple of OPO like that before but not a FP2 that I can remember
<brrm> I can boot into ubports recovery, but not the system
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> I suggest the Welcome &Install Room, in Telegram
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> Try to boot the system from bootloader
<brrm> "Reboot system now"?
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> On N5 it works so
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Sounds like you had partial success. Recovery installed but no system
<brrm> "Reboot system now" does not work
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> What OS on your computer?
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> Your install was complete? @ubports_bot
<brrm> I had /data encrypted
<brrm> could this be an issue?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Yes
<brrm> the install ended showing Ubports Recovery
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> That caused endless loop on a OPO
<brrm> hm, there was no warning about encrypted partitions
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> @brrm, Install should end with boot the UT
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Repeat without encrypted
<brrm> repeat?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> (Photo, 1280x800) https://irc.ubports.com/glmHhyDU.png
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> The tool does very few error messages. There isn't much diagnostic
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @TartanSpartan, that looks iike android
<brrm> how can I remove the encryption?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> I only heard of the encrypted thing once
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> does wipe doesnt eliminate encrypted /home?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Samuel fixed it. Not sure how he did it
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> [Edit] wipe doesnt eliminate encrypted /home?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> That left hand Libertine top hat app. It doesn't function but I can't uninstall it so I want to make it invisible. I can't find it's desktop file though. Where is it? Seemingly not in .local/share/applications/
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> @TartanSpartan, You should activate your wallpaper 😅
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Sorry. Stephen, not Samuel … @trainailleur
<brrm> the suggestion is to wipe and then retry with the installer? and the installer will recognize the phone even if only uports recovery is active?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> UBports recovery alone is enough for the installer, yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, Probably a deb install then?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I thought .debs aren't related to mobile apps, which are installed via .click files?
<brrm> ok, I just reinstalled twrp and its restoring my backup. I will retry ubuntu touch another day
<brrm> one question: does ubuntu touch support encryption of the data partition?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, How did you install it?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @brrm, Not yet, we're working on finding a way to actually do it securely
<brrm> so there is no way to securely store a private ssh key on the device?
<brrm> another question: I read gps is not "fully" supported. what does that mean?
<brrm> on fp2 I mean
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I thought via the standard shell->create LIbertine chroot -> build container blah blah blah. But @DanChapman and whoever else upgraded the framework and one of the things that did was create the Libertine Manager (the right hand top hat) which supplanted the older one but didn't remove it at least not for my M10.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> *external shell, if that helps to clarify.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @brrm, You can store it inside an ecryptfs maybe, but due to the way phones work, properly secure encryption is more of a challenge
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> GPS has to be kick-started with WiFi data but after that works normally
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, I have neither of those in my vm
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> OpenStore is back
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/e0BEj9Bf.webp
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> Is anyone else having serious issues with video playback on the N5? I get a weird green and purple distortion when playing any video
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Everyone, yes
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> @AmolithSeregion, Use "UTmedia" for playback
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Waldbursche, That's what I've been doing
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @dohbee, Why?
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> Driver problem?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes, color space issues
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> Let's fix it
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/J05sw9j2.mp4
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/7#issuecomment-352201205
#ubports 2018-03-16
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> Two quick questions for folks out there:
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> 1. Is anyone using the imgur app to share images? I've installed it on 16.04 but it doesn't get past "sharing image" for me.
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> 2. On a bug report I saw something about getting rid of scopes. Just out of interest is there a discussion anywhere on the replacement? I'd be interesed to see it .
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @padraic7a, The replacement really is just apps, for 99% of scopes
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> Ok, I was thinking of the app scope specifically. Will the alternative be something like the way Nautilus is currently used to provide a desktop on gnome - or is that just me getting two different ideas confused?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> A dash replacement is certainly in order, but probably won't be as involved as retaining scopes.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> No, replacement for apps scope is the app drawer
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Dash specifically meaning only the app listing. If the drawer is just as usable, there's no reason not to go with it.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I guess we'll see when the time comes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> The drawer needs a little work still, but it's the right way forward there
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> Ok, thanks folks. Is there a repo for the app drawer?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Sure, you can try it on the desktop in 16.04
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> like in this article? https://www.maketecheasier.com/add-app-drawer-unity-launcher-ubuntu/ … So the app view willl be an app drawer automatically populated with (almost) every app you download?
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> ok, that makes sense
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, that's Unity 7
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If you download Unity 8 using the install tools, you get the app drawer... and a subpar desktop experience
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> ah ok. that makes more sense.  … cheers
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> When 16.04 arrives, what changes can users expect?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> the ones in here, I suppose: https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/milestone/8
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @UniversalSuperBox, I see. Is this a page I can bookmark that will be updated for the next release as well or will there be another one?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> They're all at https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/milestones
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> In the first URL you sent me, I tried taking out the `/8` to see if they would be there but I just needed to take out one more character lol. Thank you! 👍
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> [Edit] In the first URL you sent me, I tried taking out the `/8` to see if they would be there but I just needed to add one more character lol. Thank you! 👍
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah, plurals are always hard
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Like moose and moose
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> Or fish and fish (though fishes is correct in _some_ cases)
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> [Edit] Or fish and fish (though fishes is correct in some cases)
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Fishi
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> fishy fishy fish, find the fish!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> water and waters
<ubptgbot> <jacobmdekker> unity
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @AmolithSeregion, This horror movie was giving me the fishes?
<ubptgbot> <Walid> @Flohack is this PR needed ? or just for FP2 ? … https://github.com/ubports/android_hardware_qcom_audio/pull/1/commits/96ce2d9ab8878de89679b03fa98e32f746d28f76
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Walid, No idea sry
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> must ask Marius himself @mariogrip
<ubptgbot> <Walid> cuz i have only issue wwith halium-5.1  : audio, thats really make me crazy
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> LOL the PR is still open
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> 2016 wtf
<ubptgbot> <Walid> i will test it , just patched audio-caf and build rght now
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> There its written its needed for FP2 and OPO
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> So its more than 1 device already ;)
<ubptgbot> <Walid> yes , my device use also audio-caf 8974, same used by FP2
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> good
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> but if this is not merged
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> how does it not crash 😆
<ubptgbot> <Walid> for me crash , have error : can' open pcm0D....
<ubptgbot> <Walid> [Edit] for me crash , have error : can't open pcm0D.... something like this
<ubptgbot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> Hi community. RSS reader help. Right now use digging reader but shutting down in 26 march. In open store actually have it 3 app to this. One a scope. The rest, one Shorter not work in my e4.5, the other RSS simple reader work, but not have opal import and the add feature is are broken, because no paste well. Is possible
<ubptgbot> another option? Or help to fix someone. I not a programmer but I can help whit test or design. Greetings!
<ubptgbot> <Mark> @dohbee, :) I'd very much welcome the ability to tidy the apps away behind the Ubuntu logo.
<ubptgbot> DarthBoris was added by: DarthBoris
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @DarthBoris, Hi Mark, check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> wow, 16.04 devel is getting functional
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> store works, nextcloud calendar works
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> 👍
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/yEu5kWn8.webp
<ubptgbot> <aldolinux80> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/mYJP63Oc.webp
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> i can even switch channels (not that there are any outside devel, but still)
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> Yeah it's starting to become quite usable.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Speaking of which Dan, how's Libertine coming along for it?
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> still WIP
<ubptgbot> <Miguel Pires> Hi
<ubptgbot> <Miguel Pires> I've 1 problem with the OpO
<ubptgbot> <Miguel Pires> the flash off the Camera don't work
<ubptgbot> <Miguel Pires> anyone have the same problem?
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> @Miguel Pires, I have the same symptom on FP2, but the problem may be different
<ubptgbot> René was added by: René
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @René, Hi René, you can read https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Miguel Pires, https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/258
<ubptgbot> <Miguel Pires> @advocatux, Thks. No news about the bug...
<ubptgbot> linux lotfi was added by: linux lotfi
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @linux lotfi, Hi linux lotfi, check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Gabriele> It is true 16.04 is getting stable, but I noticed: camera shoot but then goes stuck and you have to open multitasking to re use it. Or, openstore seems to work, but it doesn't update apps.
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> Is there something other than Libertine I can use to install desktop apps?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> i think somenone (@dohbee ?) managed to "install" debs by putting the files in writable memory (/home/...) and then painstakingly point all path references to the new location
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not really, no
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> 😅
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @YougoChats, that was definitely not me
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> oh ok. it's rather messy way of doing things anyway
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, and way too much work
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> for no meaningful gain
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @AmolithSeregion, are you looking for a general solution, or is there just one specific app you want to run?
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> I would like to run Libreoffice
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @dohbee, I would like to run Libreoffice and VLC
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @AmolithSeregion, Yeah, you would really need libertine then (or rebuild them as clicks somehow)
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @dohbee, When will Libertine be fixed, does anyone know?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no idea, i can't really create a container on my n5, because it has no network, so no way to really test it failing directly at the moment
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> guess i could put 15.04 back on it and create a container on my n4, then copy it over to the n5, perhaps, and see what breaks
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> It has been suggested that the KDE office suite will run in 16.04 at some point. That could substitute for LibreOffice
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it should run in 15.04 too
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but that doesn't solve the libertine issues
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hmm, or maybe i should just buy another n5, because this one really is messed up
<ubptgbot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> [Edit] Hi community. RSS reader help. Right now use digg reader but shutting down in 26 march. In open store actually have it 3 app to this. One a scope. The rest, one Shorter not work in my e4.5, the other RSS simple reader work, but not have opal import and the add feature is are broken, because no paste well. Is possi
<ubptgbot> ble another option? Or help to fix someone. I not a programmer but I can help whit test or design. Greetings!
<ubptgbot> <carlos52> Não era isso
<ubptgbot> <kristijantkalec> one question...
<ubptgbot> <kristijantkalec> looking at the bugs on github
<ubptgbot> <kristijantkalec> most of them are fixed and in Quality Assurance group
<ubptgbot> <kristijantkalec> does that mean that these are implemented in developer mode of ubuntu touch 16.04?
<ubptgbot> <kristijantkalec> or does it has to be moved in realse Candideate group?
<ubptgbot> <kristijantkalec> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/projects/3#card-7758026
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> This is the meaning of each column: https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/about/process/issue-tracking.html
<ubptgbot> zepolar was added by: zepolar
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @zepolar, Hi Alexander, take a look to https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> @advocatux you're too fast for me...
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> ;)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 😆
<ubptgbot> <zepolar> thanks @advocatux, in this moment I will read the norms
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Oh this is a historic moment! 🎉 Someone is going to read the norms BEFORE asking a question! 😆 … (just kidding)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> [Edit] Oh this is an historic moment! 🎉 Someone is going to read the norms BEFORE asking a question! 😆 … (just kidding)
<ubptgbot> <zepolar> haha
<ubptgbot> <dad_and_alive> Laura uitgenodigd, maar ze bijt niet
<ubptgbot> <nikhilubuntu> Any news on OAT 4?
<ubptgbot> <nikhilubuntu> Any news on OTA 4?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @kristijantkalec, I don't think we are quite at RC level yet. It would have to be a bit more settled for that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @nikhilubuntu, has there been any announcement that there will be an OTA4 for 15.04?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @dohbee, Maybe OTA4 will be the upgrade to 16.04?  Not clear
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> OTA 4 is 16.04
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> i guess that's what'll happen
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> since all work goes to xenial
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> maybe
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> maybe not
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there are several smaller fixes that would be nice to get into 15.04. i expect 16.04 is still going to take a while yet
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> OTA 3.5
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @PhoenixLandPirate, 😂
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> an OTA that moves to 16.04 is going to be hard beyond just having the basics working, too. libertine containers will also need upgrading, for example
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i'm actually interested in scopes as project but i have no idea what that would involve.......
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> Hello! Do you know how is fixed, in ubports 16.04, the bug that causes the words to stick together without the space between them?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> What's this I hear about scopes being depreciated for stable Xenial? I find that rather upsetting tbh :( and how e.g. would GUI app choosing work then? @mariogrip @Flohack @neothethird @UniversalSuperBox
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, The app drawer that's in the newer unity8 already in 16.04
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Can I get a screenshot please?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam, What do you mean exactly? as in maintaining the core scopes APIs and such?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> And could we have IDK maybe a democratic vote for the whole community to decide whether to keep or dump scopes?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Or consultations?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, https://youtu.be/mH1x51w76Uw?t=111
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, software isn't a democracy, so i don't see what such a thing would gain. scopes add a lot of complexity and maintenance cost, for no real gain
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there's nothing saying scopes couldn't come back later in some other form either
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but really, the best way forward right now, would be to drop them
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> The fact that we're an open source and sustainable OS community would suggest democratic principles, IMO.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> The scopes which still work e.g. OMGUbuntu (regardless of Joey's editorial policy), Music, Videos etc work great for me.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, No. It suggest anyone can contribute. It doesn't suggest everyone gets to decide what other people work one
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Could there be a YMMV element there?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what benefit do you have from the music scope, over just using the music app?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I don't use it much over the music app, admittedly, but it' nice to have the option.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but *why* ?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> *why not*?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Of course, the Videos scope is good for a quick thumbnail preview (and playback preview) which is faster than File Manager or whatever.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> By all means drop non-functional scopes, the defunct internet feeds for which might not be accessible or replacable by Ubports. But don't kill stuff that works, and which *some* users enjoy.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, i've answered that
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Just thought of a usecase for Music. I can skip easily (and visually) between different tracks, from different albums, without having to navigate between different directories as I would with the music app. And the music app occasionally has hiccups e.g. with new track importing.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, Nothing can ever change, with that attitude. Some users will always prefer something that other users do not
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Why not provide the app drawer alongside the scopes?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, The music scope and music app display the same results, so if there is a "hiccup" with importing, it will be visible in both places. As for UX issues, that sounds like bugs that should be fixed/improved
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> On multiple computing form factors, there can be multiple methods of launching applications, they need not be constrained when choice (between a select few, tried and tested) is a good thing to offer.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, This sounds like the solution is to make using apps faster, not to use their slowness as an excuse for complex code that increases burden on developers
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> CLI launch, scopes, app drawer. Trifecta of neat/nifty.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> that is your opinion
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> And your contrarian view is your's. I respect that, but I'd also dig to read justification/potential for discussion from others, including the devs I tagged upthread.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> besides, 99% of the scopes are already gone, since they aren't in the store
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> We know that just as with clicks or anything else in OpenStore, if we bring scope developers into the fold, they can be provided there too.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> getting rid of the dash will free up RAM, too
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> nobody really wanted to develop scopes when canonical was supporting this stuff, because they are a tremendous pain to develop
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> What factor of RAM saving would be on the table?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so why would devs want to build them now?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, i don't have an e4.5, so i don't know how much RAM unity8-dash is using there
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> Is something bad because there is less or should there be less if it is bad? These are different things .. :-)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but more than 0, and less than 1GB, at least :)
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> But I guess on the other hand the scopes I've mentioned seem nicely stable anyway. They don't need feature enhancements, at least AFAICS, so maintaining them doesn't go much beyond simply porting the code to Xenial. Again, AFAICS & IMO.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> unity8-dash is using ~72 MB on my nexus 4
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I don't follow your question sorry Jyoti.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so i think it's safe to say not having the dash would help provide a smoother experience on lower end devices
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> getting rid of the dash also means getting rid of the hacks for seeing the background
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Fairly trivial then compared to heavy apps, but fair enough. I know you've always advocated optimisation for lower end hardware, and touche, but of course that debate has been had before and is ongoing. I don't have a horse there really because I need minimum 2GB RAM and the more the better.
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> @TartanSpartan, I just wanted to say that the fact that there are less scopes and less devs working on them does not cause scopes to automatically be considered something bad ...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ubports doesn't have a few hundred developers working on the core system, and probably won't for a very long time, if ever
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and certainly they aren't working on it full time
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Ok, I agree Jyoti.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so removing extraneous things which don't directly help with the primary goal, in the shorter term, is the best way forward
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Jyoti, scopes themselves aren't inherently bad, but the interface for using them is, and developing them is quite difficult, so it's not a worthwhile endeavor to preserve them and ensure they continue working
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> even if the code doesn't need to change, if they're there, someone really has to be testing them with every OTA and such
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> otherwise we'd just be shipping stuff that we have no idea whether it works or not
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> But again, if say the sole maintenance of Libertine-Scope by @DanChapman is porting it to Xenial and it won't need feature enhancements/bug fixes thereafter (because it doesn't on Vivid), is that really extraneous or a developer resources sink?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> To me, that screams a "one off and straightforward job".
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> I understand that the devs had to have priorities
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, libertine scope is not needed with app drawer
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> app drawer has all your apps
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Does app drawer explicitly differentiate between clicks and Libertine apps?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Shouldn't it? Some apps might look identical on first glance between the two forms.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> nor does it differentiate between deb installed apps and clicks
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (the apps scope doesn't differentiate between debs and clicks either, though)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, well you can have the same app installed in multiple containers too, and it doesn't visualize which app is from which container
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i grant you there are still some improvements needed in it, but it's the right way forward there
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I still think an opt-in opt-out preference for scopes would be sweet, and as with other things I would be willing to contribute to crowdfunding to keep them going.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> I never really got what 'scopes' are about but my impression is that it is a blanket term for a variety of rather different things.  I am not sure that 'Scopes, for and against' means very much. Carrots and carrots - discuss. But not 'vegetables'
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> [Edit] I never really got what 'scopes' are about but my impression is that it is a blanket term for a variety of rather different things.  I am not sure that 'Scopes, for and against' means very much. Carrots and cabbages - discuss. But not 'vegetables'
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> If someone has a list of all the functional vs unfunctional scopes and accessible vs orphaned scopes (some people have archives of clicks, and perhaps also scopes?) they would be BAMF for helping focus support efforts, if my hopes were to go ahead. Would at the very least make for interesting reading in the history of Ubuntu T
<ubptgbot> ouch.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, Nobody understands them really, which is why they're problematic
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> The base concept makes sense, no? A hub/feed for a specific field of interest, or another way of viewing/running an app.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well that is not the base concept
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hence the problem
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @dohbee, Scopes are 'the thing no other OS has'
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, except they are not
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the dash is "the thing no other OS has" in that respect, i guess, but still that's also not entirely true
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> How far was my Cliff Notes from the official designation of the base concept?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, you've described the dash, i guess
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> scopes themselves are just search plug-ins. they get sent a query, and return results, along with some json description of how those results should be arranged
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> all of the UI is in unity8-dash
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I described what I understand of the scopes. One was literally an RSS feed reader, therefore indeed "a feed for a specific field of interest".
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> scopes themselves do not have any UI
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> But you're getting technical and maybe a little pedantic there, no offence. What the average Joe user sees a scope doing is more or less what I said. Are the underlying mechanics that important to the concept, or what the user sees the UI doing?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, We're talking about keeping code around. If you don't want to get technical then don't discuss keeping code around. It involves technical things
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's important because from the engineering side, scopes were built to be search plug-ins, just like the search plug-ins for the thing on iOS or whatever
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I guess it's like, do the other free minds care much about or wish to copy Neo's ability to see the Matrix in code? No, they get more out of what he can do for them with that ability.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but Mark (and thus design) wanted to push scopes as this magical thing that differentiates ubuntu from everything else
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and what we have in reality, is where those two things meet
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and it is a freaking mess
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Right, but there will always be a difference between what the developers and the end users perceive/understand about software.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> that is a horrible excuse for keeping overly complex and extraneous code around
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> "well it's always been this way, so why bother changing things?"
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> As end user I couldn't get my head round the weather app, that searched and brought me weather and the weather scope, that searched and brought me weather
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> right, scopes are basically just another kind of app, that's not as good as an actual app
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and it creates confusion, along with an increased burden on the development/design/documentation/qa/support side of things
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Still dude, even if you think Libertine-Scope is nullified by the app drawer in Unity 8, you haven't really shot down my premise of Dan's effort in porting it to Xenial as likely a one-off and a bit of housekeeping, rather than ongoing and involved? But if you can refute that hypothesis, I'd be all ears.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I mean, did that scope even change much if at all in all the OTAs since it's debut with Canonical's image up to Ubports' OTA-3? Genuine question, but I don't believe so.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Ditto that question then for other scopes.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Is Libertine even a 'scope'?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I would think, both by the layman and technical concepts laid out above, very much so. It's not the only component of Libertine though, you of course also have the manager app, the variant of that in System Settings, the things which govern the generation of the container itself.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, i don't understand what hypothesis you are even attempting to put forward
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> btw there's no actual porting of the libertine scope to xenial, it's just building it there instead of on 15.04, because of c++ ABI
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't see what "how much have scopes changed" has to do with whether or not we should keep them around
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Libertine, Anbox and Halium seem to be similar categories of thing. Translation layers
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if anything, "not changing" seems like it would be a sign of a lack of interest in them
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I've said it multiple times. Changing the scope code to run on Xenial rather than Vivid. Or as you just said, just building it. Why would that be an ongoing maintenance effort? It doesn't do an online search, it just lays out all armhf .debs a user has installed into it. That's why I'm wondering why you say it *would* need ong
<ubptgbot> oing effort.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the more ways there are to do a single thing, the more complex the code is, the more difficult it is to maintain, and the more confusing it is for users
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> We've all heard the adage "don't break what isn't broken" and "don't reinvent the wheel". From my perspective, possibly from others' perspectives too, those would apply here.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> *don't fix what isn't broken
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, you seem to be asking about a specific scope, and i am talking about scopes as a concept in general, and all of the junk it takes to make that one tiny scope "work"
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> *adages
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> But... that one tiny scope does work now. So do others.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, that is a rather stupid adage. humans have been procreating and surviving for millions of years without medicine or doctors, so why go see them when you get sick or pregnant?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> don't fix what ain't broken, right?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I follow bug reports, I know the News scope or one along those lines is broken now. But OMGUbuntu isn't. There's no more OTAs for Vivid, so for all intents and purposes that scope will keep ticking along so long as Joey maintains the base blog.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> sigh
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> this is going nowhere
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> It applies in certain contexts bro. It isn't a binary or a one -size-fits-all. And YMMV usually applies rather than objective fact.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> The message I wrote about OMGUbuntu just there. Am I right or incorrect there?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i've explained, repeating myself multiple times, and you seem to keep ignoring it, and instead deviating from the core of the discussion, to talk about individual scopes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, i don't know anything about the omgubuntu scope, but i imagine it will break on 16.04 without being rebuilt at the least
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> One thing you haven't conveyed is exactly how the ongoing maintenance of scopes is this big, arduous task? And yes I saw and recognise that at least it requires beta testing for new images, like with anything else about the OS.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, no, you don't get to ignore objective fact because you are passionate about your opinion and say YMMV.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> What can you define as objective fact? Are all the other devs of the same mind as you or do they feel equally as strongly about this issue as you?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> And yes, if a user used Vivid indefinitely then, then they could use OMGUbuntu scope as long as the blog keeps ticking.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> like i said, this is going nowhere. i've stated several reasons why scopes are bad to keep around. if there's a specific thing in there you don't understand, maybe a direct question about it could be clarified, but this is about scopes as a whole, in the core system, and not the few individual scopes that might still be available in
<ubptgbot> the store or slightly usable
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> No maintenance required for Ubports there. Only a bit required for a rebuild.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, that is a useless statement though. i can keep using DOS 6.22 as long as i want too, and it will keep working
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i might not get Cortana on it, but it will still work
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Not so useless though because it's a useful-for-some (albeit sometimes controversial and I've made my anger about Joey's complete blanking of Ubports since Canonical dropped UT known in the past), constantly updated blog.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, "of the same mind" and "objective fact" are not the same thing. the former is a subjective statement.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> JFC.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and you're saying that i'm somehow being pedantic 😞
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I agree we're going in circles, but that's where input from other users and devs can be useful. I can search the Telegram and forum archives but I don't think I'll find the same kind of oppobrium for scopes as you express here. Instead I expect a spectrum of opinion, and indeed, others advocating that they are a worthy thing t
<ubptgbot> he continuance of which would also be a worthy thing.
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @TartanSpartan, But maintenance *is* required for the unity8-dash, scopes api's, language bindings, documentation and everything else that goes into them. And who is supposed to do that with the limited resources we have?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ^^ I guess others are "of the same mind" as me then :)
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> personally I never cared about scopes and never really understand what they're supposed to do for me
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> seemed like a solution looking for a problem to me but eh
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> ^see Dan, that tells me more. I think there may have been some miscommunication between myself and Rodney. What is crystal for him as a dev with a Canonical background is not so much for users and others in between. I still respect you though Rodney and I wasn't trying to irk you.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> dan literally said the exact same thing i did
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> in perhaps fewer words, and as a question, but still
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Language bindings as in human languages? I know those can be difficult to maintain, even for a basic PS Vita file manager program, the disrepancy between the French and Polish files' level of sophistication is stark.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> No he mentioned API's, language bindings, documentation, right off the bat that tells me a lot and chiefly that this issue might not be as clear cut as I first thought.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Still though, I'll maintain my candle of hope.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i suppose you were assuming that "scopes" just meant the actual scopes in the store, and not unity8-dash and all of the APIs for scopes to actually work then, because i thought i made that clear
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I get that there's that technical distinction, yes. But I think users just perceive them as the former, rather than the latter.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but we were always talking about the latter. the former is just apps, really
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I guess for a good part of the convo, the neophyte element of the group (not just me :P ) assumed we were talking about the former.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and from your own statements, it seems like if we were to get rid of scopes, and just make apps faster and easier to use, then the difference would be negligible for you
<ubptgbot> snacksniper was added by: snacksniper
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I really dunno about that man... I would like to see scopes and optimised apps both, rather than one or the other, and I think the difference would be meaningful. But granted, I was quibbling about app scopes vs the drawer earlier,  but I haven't used the latter yet. I should test Unity 8 and see how it fits.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> But also, app scopes aren't the only type I'm interested in.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @snacksniper, Hello Thomas. To get up to date with UBports, have a look at this link … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Marcos> Just one more opinion. From user point of view, I would like to have scopes (no other OS has it so it is kind of added value). However, as not a developer of the system, I have to accept (or stop using) the system as the developers want it to be.
<ubptgbot> <Marcos> I hope, however, the developers have a good msrketability view and develop the system as users (majority) expect!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Marcos, Apple has it, and does it right, basically
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> @Stereofont, This is a very late reply, sorry, but the easiest way I know to turn off data encryption on an android ROM that has no option to decrypt is to format data in a custom recovery like TWRP.  Unfortunately many ROMs nowadays encrypt by default on first boot.  In such a case there is probably no way to have the in
<ubptgbot> staller run cleanly when starting with a running android system, it would have to be run from when the system has been unlocked, then data formatted, than manually placed into fastboot.  Or so I would assume.  Unless the wipe option does this for you, but I think when I tested with encrypted N5 it did not.
<ubptgbot> <Marcos> Apple has scopes? No really aware as I don t like them to 'track' and own my data...
<ubptgbot> <Marcos> So, I never cared what they do...
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @trainailleur, Thanks Stephen. The guy who asked was on irc so I don't know if he will ever see this
<ubptgbot> <Marcos> Did they have before or after Ubuntu Touch introduced the concept?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @trainailleur, i didn't have to manually format my nexus phones to convert from lineage to ubuntu, and they were both encrypted
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Marcos, i don't recall. "scopes" is not a new thing in unity 8
<ubptgbot> <Marcos> If before, may be they copied it as is a good feature
<ubptgbot> <Marcos> Is not a new thing but is / was new on phones?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't understand the question
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> @dohbee, Interesting.  At least two of us have had encryption-caused trouble.  Experiences encountered with the installer seem to vary widely.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @dohbee, There have been two instances of bootloop after install, where there was encryption. It may have been causal or simply coincidence
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hmm, i didn't use ubports-installer; just used ubuntu-device-flash
<ubptgbot> <Marcos> Rodney. Were the scopes on apple before or after UT introduced them?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Marcos, definitely on apple first
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not that apple has the same UI for scopes that unity8 does, but the core of what scopes is, is not new
<ubptgbot> <Marcos> Wow. I understood the scope concept was made by Ubuntu. I was wrong then!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i mean, sure there are some differences too
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> @dohbee, I haven't tested it recently, so my memories are growing hazy, but I seem to recall from my installs last summer and autumn that ubuntu-device-flash handles encrypted data with no problem.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @trainailleur, that's a bit weird, considering that the installer is literally the same code, iirc
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> Have been planning to do some extensive step-by-step testing to document various installer quirks.  Was going to work on it tomorrow but now pushed back to Sunday by other obligations.  Ugh.
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> Hey guys! Anybody got telegram app working on m10 with 16.04
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> [Edit] Hey guys! Anybody got telegram app working on m10 with 16.04?
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> and the UT tweak?
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Telegram not working on my one+1 white 16.04 :(
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> @tylnesh, Flohack is working on building it for 16.04, but it's not that easy and the buildsystem needs to be mostly rewritten.
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> oh, ok
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> cuz not even webtelegram works :D
<ubptgbot> <tylnesh> does libertine work?
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> @dohbee, Have to say that I agree with this. I'm not a developer but have been involved in other open projects. 'Dictatorship of the doers' is the only approach that makes sense. Anything else leads to masochism and people who contribute (and have a large stake in things) bending over backwards for people who don't (contribu
<ubptgbot> te or have a large stake).
<ubptgbot> mileskjeller was added by: mileskjeller
<ubptgbot> <mileskjeller> Reinstalling Ubports on my N5, its' wiped so doing it from bootloader
<ubptgbot> <mileskjeller> and I'm getting a rather... unhelpful error
<ubptgbot> <mileskjeller> (Photo, 784x561) https://irc.ubports.com/B7Tq2yjJ.png
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> here is a question.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> are you super user on computer (master admin)?  And is this ubuntu machine you are using?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> (because I had a similar situation last week on my N5 and the solution was to download and use the installer as the 'master' Ubuntu Desktop user.  And then it worked...
<ubptgbot> <mileskjeller> Using the latest Windows installer. It errors out earlier when I run it as admin
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> @mileskjeller, try a different microusb cable if you can
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> also make sure you have adb drivers installed
<ubptgbot> <mileskjeller> @Lyokanthrope, have tried 3, that was my issue the first time, even used the cable I had a good flash with before and that didn't work
<ubptgbot> <mileskjeller> @Lyokanthrope, adb, fastboot and drivers are installed
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> hmm
<ubptgbot> <mileskjeller> ahh, hold on, looks like I have a bad driver
<ubptgbot> <mileskjeller> ok gotta reboot, brb a sec
<ubptgbot> <mileskjeller> ok, trying again
<ubptgbot> <mileskjeller> (Photo, 786x593) https://irc.ubports.com/dqI2hRkt.png
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> can you `adb push` things normally?
<ubptgbot> <mileskjeller> no devices found
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> is the device in the ubports recovery?
<ubptgbot> <mileskjeller> yes
<ubptgbot> <mileskjeller> apparantly it's not being seen by adb
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> Is there an adb device corresponding to it in the windows device manager?
<ubptgbot> <mileskjeller> yeah, but windows calles it "Nexus 5"
<ubptgbot> <mileskjeller> android_winusb.inf
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> tried manually installing it as an adb device?
<ubptgbot> <mileskjeller> windows whines about needing to restart then calls the device "Nexus 5" again
<ubptgbot> <mileskjeller> I have never had this problem before
<ubptgbot> <mileskjeller> might try on my debian box
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> sigh, windows
#ubports 2018-03-17
<ubptgbot> <mileskjeller> sigh debian...
<ubptgbot> <mileskjeller> ```Setting up ubports-installer (0.1.11-beta-133) ... … ln: failed to create symbolic link '/usr/local/bin/ubports-installer': No such file or directory … dpkg: error processing package ubports-installer (--configure): …  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 … Errors were encountered while
<ubptgbot> processing: …  ubports-installer … E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)```
<ubptgbot> <mileskjeller> fixed with … `sudo mkdir /usr/local/bin` … `sudo apt install -f`
<ubptgbot> <mileskjeller> looks like linux is doing it
<ubptgbot> <mileskjeller> Ok, so far, so good
<ubptgbot> <mileskjeller> and stuck on google logo
<ubptgbot> <carlos machado> Dude it will not be easier with the tool provided on the Ubuntu website not
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @carlos machado, ?
<ubptgbot> <mileskjeller> I'm using the tool provided by ubports
<ubptgbot> <mileskjeller> it just didn't install right in my environment and I had to tweak the filesystem
<ubptgbot> <mileskjeller> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/A09qOUT1.png Been like this for quite some time
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mileskjeller, first boot takes a bit, yeah
<ubptgbot> <mileskjeller> I miss verbose output
<ubptgbot> <mileskjeller> I disable plymouth on systems I set up, haha
<ubptgbot> <li zhihao> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/0sve2E00.png
<ubptgbot> <li zhihao> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/R4EbSb1s.png
<ubptgbot> <li zhihao> it's pretty slow in my country😭
<ubptgbot> <Tedster> @li zhihao, time to send pigeons with USB sticks /s
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Drones may be better...
<ubptgbot> <li zhihao> i can't understand what you said😂.My English is poor..
<ubptgbot> <mileskjeller> @dohbee, Still going... hmm...
<ubptgbot> <mileskjeller> Phone getting rather toasty as well
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> did the check the box to wipe it?
<ubptgbot> <mileskjeller> yes
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> hmm.
<ubptgbot> <mileskjeller> oh change
<ubptgbot> <mileskjeller> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/kj3GU3Dv.png
<ubptgbot> <mileskjeller> now looks like thia
<ubptgbot> <mileskjeller> [Edit] now looks like this
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @dohbee, as i said i have no idea what it will involve but basically whatever is neccesary to keep scopes alive and to develop it further perhaps if neccesary separate from UTouch untill its ready
<ubptgbot> <mileskjeller> @mileskjeller, checked the log "Update failed"
<ubptgbot> <mileskjeller> 15.x also fails
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Fuseteam, Anyone is free to do that at any time. The core team, made up mostly of volunteers, is not able to take that on and appropriately maintain the rest of Ubuntu Touch.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i'm basically asking what needs to be done to do that basically
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam, shipping "scopes" as an add-on thing would be pretty difficult
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> for now i'm curious in an effort to keep it alive while not burdening the core team
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the main scopes code is all c++, and there are go, and nodejs "bindings"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> then there's the dash
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and apparmor bits
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah, there's libunuty-scopes which is a particular problem for the 5X
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, oh? how so?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I forget. It's been a long day.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Maybe it segfaulted when the dash tried to load
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hmm
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anyway, not terribly important i guess
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> interesting i do know c++ so that should help haha
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it'd probably be better to just let that code sit, and help with other things in the core to make the platform better
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> does that mean the code sits somewhere atm separate from utouch? and sure if i can help i would like to do so
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's in the unity8 code... Somewhere
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well the dash and all the widgets are in unity8
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> xenial branch methinks
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> libunity-scopes, go-unityscopes, and the nodejs bits, are other separate repositories
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> oh my
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> then the actual scopes are yet again other separate things
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And it's all cmake and I don't understand cmake and aaaaaaah
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and then there's a couple other libraries that are used as well
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, i do. cmake is easy. feel free to ping me for help with it
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Mostly crossbuilding is what I have trouble with
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh, crossbuilding is weird with everything
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think there's a wiki page that describes how to do it somewhere
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Since I cant get crossbuilder itself working. I think that's being worked on
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but iirc, we didn't quite get all the packages fixed up to work properly for cross builds
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> sounds interesting
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so there's that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, i don't know what that is
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I should get a souped up raspberry pi clone with a couple gigs of ram
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Crossbuilder in our github
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Maliit is not cooperating
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anyway, i should probably go to sleep before i end up dropping almost another grand for some ddr4
<ubptgbot> Matt Wu was added by: Matt Wu
<metalbiker> hey guys! is this the channel for ubuntu touch that's being maintained by the ubports group?
<metalbiker> oh, i didn't see the link for the website and yep, this is the place! yay! i've got Ubuntu Touch on my LG Nexus 5 and I LOVE IT!! just need an email app that works with all email providers.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Welcome
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Try Dekko2 for email but you may need an unreleased version if something doesn't work right
<metalbiker> ubptgbot: hey! i've looked at dekko 2 and i'll give it a try. what do you mean by an unreleased version?
<metalbiker> cool, i've got dekko 2 on my phone now and it works pretty good. i'd just like to see all apps have a way to close them like a window has an 'x' to close it.
<metalbiker> is there a way to get dekko to refresh it's list of emails periodically or on opening?
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> Q&A at 19:00 UTC again?
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> Never mind.  I see Youtube actually shows the time with UTC offset.
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> 19:00 it is.
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> [Edit] Never mind.  I see Youtube actually shows the time with UTC offset to detected local time.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> btw which irc channel is linked to this group?
<ubptgbot> <Marcin Flotyński> Hi guys, are here any app devs? I have a specific question: how about testing apps without a device on Arch Linux (not using unity - I read that it uses many of it's own libs which I would like to avoid)? Any opinions? (maybe I should ask on forum or on telegram group for devs..)
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> If you build your app using clickable, you can use `clickable --desktop`. It will set up a Ubuntu Touch docker container and start apps inside there.
<ubptgbot> Giorgio P was added by: Giorgio P
<ubptgbot> <Giorgio P> Hi, after having tied Android I'd like to revert my M10 FHD to Ubuntu but upot reboot to bootloader I got the following error: Fastboot: Unknown error: target reported max download size of 1342177 sending 'recovery' (11450 KB)... OKAY [0.436s] writing 'recovery'... FAILED (remote: download for partition 'recovery' is not allowed)
<ubptgbot> finished. totasl time 0.439s
<ubptgbot> <Giorgio P> I'm using ubport-installer from debian-stable
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Giorgio P, Hi Giorgio, check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <tydell> @Marcin Flotyński, Im using clickable on Archlinux and it works great, no need to use Ubuntu
<ubptgbot> <Marcin Flotyński> Oh, ok! That's great to hear! Will try it as soon as I have some free time 😍
<ubptgbot> <tydell> Feel free to ask if get any problems, but i think its easy to get it working. This weekend i will prepare aur package for clickable (if noneso it will be easier :)
<ubptgbot> <tydell> *if none is available
<ubptgbot> Toxity4 was added by: Toxity4
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Toxity4, Hi Anon, take a look at https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @trainailleur, Yes the Ubuntu Touch Q & A broadcast is on and be sure to check the very latest news from the community for that and more at our official News Channel Link: https://t.me/ubports_news
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> MetalBiker, slow swipe left gives a concertina view. Swipe apps either up or down to dismiss
<ubptgbot> aribk was added by: aribk
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Fuseteam, UBports on freenode
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Giorgio P, Sounds like the classic cache full problem. For install issues, better to head to the Welcome & Install room
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> In future Februaries and Marchs (why do month name plurals feel so odd to write?) can we flex the start times of the Q&A session around the Six Nations rugby tournament please :P
<ubptgbot> <aribk> Hi. I have an Aquaris E4.5. I downloaded and installed the UBports installer. I booted the device and switched to developer mode and attached it to the computer with a USB cable. The computer (running Ubuntu) recognizes the device. I then started the installer, but it doesn't recognize it. I added the file 51-android.rules to /etc/ude
<ubptgbot> v/rules.d/ and ran 'sudo service udev restart '. Still nothing in the installer. I then chose the "select device manually" option. When I got to the dialogue specifying reboot into bootloader, I did this, but nothing happens in the installer. Stalemate! Any tips?
<ubptgbot> <AlexiPistonrod> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTU28QgYHdQ
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, Because they are names taken from ancient gods, and not nouns?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @TartanSpartan, In February or March of future years …
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @aribk, Welcome & Install Room
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Hahaha
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> But I expect every member from Scotland, England, Wales, Ireland, France, Italy and supporters from other rugby playing nations to endorse my request.
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> @TartanSpartan, As an ardent follower of Les Quinze fe France, I concur.  😉
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> @TartanSpartan, [Edit] As an ardent follower of les XV de France, I concur.  😉
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> We release it as audio and it's immediately available as video after the show. :P
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> @UniversalSuperBox, I always download the Youtube video and play it back at high speed.  I've only managed to catch one of them live.  Perhaps a second one today, we'll see.
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> All of you sound much different when I listen to you at normal speed, even though VLC is fairly good at pitch correction.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Ch'yeah dude but it's kewl to have the live participation.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> I would like to see @neothethird do 2x speed real-time for us today
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> What like his namesake from The Matrix movies?
<ubptgbot> <riccardovidotto> Hi everybody, does exist any office suite for UBports 15.04 stable?
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> @riccardovidotto, open.uappexplorer.com/app/uwp.costales
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> Only this. But woks nice
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @riccardovidotto, You can try Libreoffice inside Libertine https://forums.ubports.com/topic/864/libreoffice-on-oneplus-one-how-launch-it/6
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Libre Office is beautiful especially on a good sized screen.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> ...or with a professional magnifying glass 😆
<ubptgbot> <riccardovidotto> Thank you so much, I'll try on my BQ M10!
<ubptgbot> <riccardovidotto> I think it's quite big size :D
<ubptgbot> <riccardovidotto> Little #bugreport, screen rotation doesn't work
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> There is also Spreadsheet though I thought there was another, new spreadsheet app?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> My mistake. Spreadsheet is the new one, from Jürgen
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Also Tagatuos budget planner
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> Is there a telegram channel for unity 8 desktop ?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> There was a suggestion that there should be a new one for a separation between 'development' and 'user' discussion.
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> That would be handy
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Alright. So then should we make the current one unity8-general and a new unity-dev?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ugh
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh I know, I know.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> can we not
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You don't even need to put in your vote any more, I always know how it's going to go
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> this is the bloody "general" channel
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Indeed
<ubptgbot> <riccardovidotto> Is 16.04 devel so unstable? Or can it be used daily?
<ubptgbot> <riccardovidotto> [Edit] Is 16.04 devel so unstable? Or can it be used daily? P.S. on BqM10
<ubptgbot> <iapyghia> @riccardovidotto, I used it on my BQ M10 and it was so unstable (problem with OpenStore and a less battery life than stable channel), but you could try Anbox
<ubptgbot> <riccardovidotto> @iapyghia, Thanks!
<ubptgbot> <iapyghia> @riccardovidotto, You're welcome
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> battery life is very good with 16.04 N4. i get 90hours uptime with wifi on and light usage (basically just testing and tweaking things and upgrading every day to a new devel build). it has new battery installed (Polarcell). i havent tested with mobiledata, yet..
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> i take that to a daily driver when telegram and camera starts to work.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Marcin Flotyński, Marcin, are you a Polish speaker?
<ubptgbot> <Marcin Flotyński> Yes, I am ;)
<ubptgbot> <Marcin Flotyński> I saw some 'voting' today about creating separate group for Polish speakers, but decided not to vote, because I don't have opinion as for right now - don't know how big this group(and group of Polish speakers) is and I'm little afraid that there may be too much groups to follow :p
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Marcin Flotyński, Well if it is a small group then there is also not so much activity
<ubptgbot> <Marcin Flotyński> It's a good point
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Dont underestimate the value of native discussions
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> Webtelegram seems to now work in xenial N4. Cool.. 😊
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> It didnt work last week. Strange..
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Marcin Flotyński, It is created. I can add you?
<ubptgbot> <Marcin Flotyński> Sure ;)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> When you make a username in Telegram I can 😉
<ubptgbot> <mflotynski> Ok it should be set up now : mflotynski
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> The experience is very much that language groups make the whole community stronger
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> There is also competition. You have already overtaken Scandinavian 😜
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> @iapyghia, Hi! … I have ubports 16.04 on my BQ M10 tablet. How can i try anbox?
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> I will not be able to transcribe the #QnA today, so we will need a bunch of people to help us transcribe live! Don't worry, the job is easy and straightforward — you just need to type in words 😜 Also, you will be part of a team where everyone will transcribe just one sub topic and then let the next one write down the next. The
<ubptgbot>  majority of the time will be making sure nothing important is forgotten and adding it when the line is done, so it's super simple.
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> To help out simply contact me or any UBAM member.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I can't do it this time either but I'll try to help with the translation
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> Fwd from UBports News Channel: We are live! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gX2yTrFhVwI
<ubptgbot> <dkvish> @mariogrip, Not started yet
<ubptgbot> <exar_kun> It's on!
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> @mariogrip, No.. you are not live
<ubptgbot> <exar_kun> :)
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> reload
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Ok consider you guys lucky, it didn't clash with Wales vs France :P
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> oh my
<ubptgbot> <Alessandro Tellarini> (Sticker, 512x372) https://irc.ubports.com/OTszEjgk.webp
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Especially if you have apos
<ubptgbot> <Alessandro Tellarini> (Sticker, 512x372) https://irc.ubports.com/U8xtO8ci.webp
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> Which phone you recommend for 16.04? For best experience?
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> I have any :(
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Some apps need recompiling so if your app needs to be recompiled then you should try 16.04
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> "Two phones at the same time, dude.  That's that I'd " … do."
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> [Edit] I don't have any :(
<ubptgbot> <iapyghia> @Jyoti, I followed the official docs: … https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/dailyuse/anbox.html
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Question: why do vpns forget passwords in 16.04?
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> @iapyghia, Thank you
<ubptgbot> <iapyghia> @Jyoti, You're welcome
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Fastly (TM)
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/milestone/7
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/milestone/8
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mariogrip @UniversalSuperBox yeah, i'd suggest moving features off the "this is 16.04 for everyone milestone," and make it "must haves" only
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh dalton has network issues today?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Do I?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you froze a little bit there
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> QUESTION Oneplus5 when?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Seumas's questions are a restatement of the ones he asked last night with regard to scopes... can we keep them? If it looks bleak, what's the best hope for retaining them? Is there a level of democracy involved in Ubports, specifcally on this issue? @dohbee suggested not, but show notes for a previous Q&A suggest otherwise? (I
<ubptgbot>  don't much want to kick off debate here in the supergroup, but just have these questions answered in the video for those guys' take). Finally, what would you guys think if people with several devices decided to keep one of them on Vivid to keep scopes and other features which they see being lost for Xenial- was this what you anticipated at any sta
<ubptgbot> ge?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> #DaltonSigh "Ok. :) "
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Hahaha this is becoming memetic! We need a BIG BOLD TEXT meme photo ;)
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> wait does this mean all the "core devices" will get new features ;)
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> so if Qualcomm devices has troubles with Anbox, I hope Gemini PDA won't be affected :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam, that was always the plan, generally speaking, yes
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> cool
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> https://github.com/ubports/kernel_turbo/commit/1052ee919d43e7be1a3c5186fa9fd700d3f40307
<ubptgbot> <gouchi> @NotKit Gemini PDA is Mediatek SoC IIRC
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> it is
<ubptgbot> xiao cesc was added by: xiao cesc
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> "Mir moves on" - I surely like this as Russian
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Cycle hasn't ended, 16.04 is still supported for another three years and praise be for that.
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> When will development start on 20.04?  😜
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @trainailleur, 2021 :P
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @UniversalSuperBox
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/c5auSHbG.mp4
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://irc.ubports.com/zgIG1s5z.png
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> I heard got to go fast, and ran to telegram
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I do love this, it's a viable threat against my brother who vowed never to install it, when he'd probably be down if he'd just give it a shot.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> As he has a OPO.
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> @UniversalSuperBox So what if I have a cool tutorial about how to﻿ use e.g. linuxbrew on UT and want the whole community to be able to find it without spamming the blog URL to everyone? Is there﻿ some collection of that and where can I find it? pitch: →UBAM
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @UniversalSuperBox what kind of bug exactly?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/404
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> HAHA
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> We need help with live transcription! Please help out at https://papad.org/p/UBports_Q&A_25_transcript!
<ubptgbot> <xreactx> 'merica
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Say it right, MURICA.
<ubptgbot> <xreactx> (Sticker, 386x512) https://irc.ubports.com/Gn7lHC52.webp
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> QUESTION: hows unity 8 on desktop coming along?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Can I get my questions please @UniversalSuperBox @mariogrip
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> we need better internet connections to marius! donate now!!
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> 😁
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, Make it a shorter question, rather than a novel, maybe? :)
<ubptgbot> <xreactx> anyone want some coffee?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I'm sure those guys can Cliff Notes it as "regarding the scopes saga..."
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Love you Dalton :*
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> don't use global scope
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Scopes are nice and cool
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Scope problem, scope saga.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> only local scope
<ubptgbot> <xreactx> remembering scope problem
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Scopes are good and soft
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> The music scopes search is far better then the music apps search
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @PhoenixLandPirate, please open a bug then
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> The video scopes does give thumbnail and playback previews as I said last night.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> scopes aren't alphabetical, but yes, it's not great UX
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @dohbee, Its been open since 22nd of Oct 2017
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @PhoenixLandPirate, ok, now submit a PR to fix it, then :)
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @PhoenixLandPirate :O eye opener.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> LMAO at Dalton looking up as if "where did Marius go?"
<ubptgbot> <xreactx> thats why i asked if anyone needs coffee
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> For me?
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Thank you Marius and Dalton
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> 👍
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> Y'all are doing just fine.  Don't worry about connection difficulties.
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> It's an informative session as always.
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> Many thanks.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> What about democracy and any chance of keeping them?
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Stick mens
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Yes @mariogrip I like that talk, representing a kernel (no pun intended) of hope.
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> I like scopez
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> from someone who knows all about scopes, you should get rid of them :P
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Let's have a fundraising target for a scope maintainer member of staff.
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> is camera app working on any xenial device? nexus4 camera doesnt work at this moment..
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> We dont have a music app maintainer never mind scope maintainer
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @samitormanen, mx4 camera works if you don't use the flash.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> (Photo, 225x224) https://irc.ubports.com/TLoPGyrb.png
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Re the fundraiser.
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Its a feature that Google and Apple have but with some advantages and disadvantages.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Ok and talk about democracy :)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> merit ocracy
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Maybe I need to learn scopes development. May @dohbee have mercy on my soul.
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Scopes are nice cos you've got a lot of different customisation and can move them around, but apples is just stuck on one page, you want to search music, well you're searching contacts and apps as well
<ubptgbot> <xreactx> KDE Plasma-Mobile... nothing works on my OPO and Nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @PhoenixLandPirate, there's basically no customization
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> @DanChapman, n4 reboots device every time when trying to use camera.. 😆 well if i want to reboot my device it is faster to reboot with camera app.. 😂
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> But apples scope alternative is a lot more fluid and featureful
<ubptgbot> <xreactx> sound and wifi works
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> But yes thanks for continuing the conversation on these videos.
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @dohbee, More customization then Google and apples versions of scoped
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @dohbee, [Edit] More customization then Google and apples versions of scopes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not really
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> @xreactx, A few things worked for my Nexus 5 in the past, but the last two rootfs (from here: http://images.plasma-mobile.org/rootfs/ )have been entirely broken for me.
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> Ubuntu 16.04 with Unity
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @mariogrip I use windows 95
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> elementary OS / pantheon
<ubptgbot> <xreactx> @trainailleur, my OPO and Nexus 5 are purely development devices... i've tried the latest and greatest on them.  I got halium working on the OPO
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> gnome because someone stole my unity
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @DanChapman interesting, MX4 is my Xenial device, I didn't know that.
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> @wayneoutthere it's still on the repository
<ubptgbot> <xreactx> @mariogrip check your PM
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> @mariogrip Ubuntu 16.04, gnome and unity.
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> Tumbleweed/Plasma 5 on main laptop, Ubuntu-MATE on the laptop I use for phone stuff, Slackware on fileserver, various VMs for specialized purpose.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Ubuntu Budgie
<ubptgbot> <xreactx> hackintosh, ubuntu 16.04
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Gnome on my powerhouse machine, Unity on my little box, Pixel (is that it?) on my various means of Raspberry Pi including DVD, USB stick and actual hardware.
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> Waiting for Juno of elementary
<ubptgbot> <xreactx> ReactOS (it suck right now)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Marius uses you-BUN-2
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Thinking of trying MATE for when I finally get a RPI 3(B+)
<ubptgbot> <xreactx> distrowatch.org
<ubptgbot> <xreactx> SailfishOS/SUSE
<ubptgbot> <xreactx> zypper zypper zypper
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> Ubuntu Budgie 17.10
<ubptgbot> <xreactx> whoo hoo, they mentioned my comment!
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> Also experimenting with Void on a VM in my spare time and very likely to switch at least one machine.  Also run CentOS on a backup server just to keep current with some of the machines at work.  Work was what brought me to SuSE too.
<ubptgbot> <wagafo> Ubuntu 18.04 with Unity 7
<ubptgbot> <xreactx> distrowatch.org shows most of the newest releases
<ubptgbot> <xreactx> reactOS is basically a rewritten windows NT
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> @trainailleur, NixOS, I mean, not Void.  Void was my big testing effort last summer, but it wasn't compelling enough to switch.
<ubptgbot> <xreactx> it sucks
<ubptgbot> <xreactx> its not good, its sucks
<ubptgbot> <xreactx> its been in the alpha state for 100 years now
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's wine as an operating system
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> Hope to be able to use ReactOS in a VM for small Windows garbage when I don't want to pollute a real distro with Wine.  But doubt it will ever be better than Wine on Linux though.
<ubptgbot> <xreactx> rabbit trail
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @dohbee, lol
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Anybody use MATE for Ubuntu on RPI?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @PhoenixLandPirate The Larch.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Love you guys and your tireless work.
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> thanks guys.. again!! 👍
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @trainailleur, Just run Win10 in a VM
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @dohbee, Thats a nice tree
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> @dohbee, I plan never to buy a Windows license again.
<ubptgbot> <xreactx> distrowatch.org (you missed this...)
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> #InAFortnight
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @trainailleur, You can just not register it. You won't be able to change the background, but it works
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> "This was a mess" - Marius Gripsgard, 2018
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/9aHA6r0S.png
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> @dohbee, Is that compliant with the license?  If so, can it be used commercially?
<ubptgbot> <Vdragon> @dohbee, Still violates the EULA, nonetheless
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Love that Dalton changed his vocab so easily when I pointed out the ambiguity of biweekly, as did Sheldon in TBBT, not that I share much in common with that character :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Vdragon, Are you a lawyer?
<ubptgbot> <Vdragon> @dohbee, Are you my client? ;)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @trainailleur, Commercially, probably not.
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> @technicalbird, This is how I watch ubports Q&A
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Vdragon, Then don't presume to tell me what the EULA says
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> @dohbee, I can't get mad at Mediatek et al. for ignorring the GPL if I'm stealing Windows.  I'd prefer to remain angry.  😄
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> Thank you @mariogrip and @UniversalSuperBox
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> This is how I do it:
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> @technicalbird, This.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @trainailleur, I didn't say to steal Windows.
<ubptgbot> <Vdragon> @trainailleur, Apologies for that god damn corporation from my country.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/WPIHuREE.png
<ubptgbot> <Vdragon> We should really start a funding for the legal costs to sue those GPL violaters
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @technicalbird, My pp is on fleak
<ubptgbot> <Vdragon> [Edit] We should really start a funding for the legal costs and other fees for kernel copyright holders to sue those GPL violaters
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Vdragon, That's exactly what the SFLC is for
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> @Vdragon, Not your fault, and if we get started on apologizing for stupid things our countrymen do, we'll be here a long time.  😄   I do wish so many Mediatek devices were destined to be orphaned landfill fodder so quickly after sale though.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @trainailleur, Don't hate the environment bruh
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> @dohbee, Yes.  Unfortunately enforcement doesn't work in some countries.
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> @dohbee, Typo.  Left out the word "not".  Correcting.
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> @Vdragon, [Edit] Not your fault, and if we get started on apologizing for stupid things our countrymen do, we'll be here a long time.  😄   I do wish so many Mediatek devices were not destined to be orphaned landfill fodder so quickly after sale though.
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> ping
<ubptgbot> bads_tm was added by: bads_tm
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @trainailleur, it's not MediaTek who ignores GPL btw
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> @NotKit, They used to charge their OEMs for the source.  If that's no longer the case, are the roadblocks now just the OEMs?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @DiogoConstantino, https://youtu.be/NcHdF1eHhgc?t=58
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> that was pretty much rumors actually
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> but if some vendors can do it, even rather small like Planet, and some don't, it's likely up to vendors
<ubptgbot> <Vdragon> https://github.com/MiCode/Xiaomi_Kernel_OpenSource/issues/18
<ubptgbot> <Vdragon> e.g.
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> Good the situation is improving.
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> Mi Pad is tegra, right?
<ubptgbot> <Vdragon> @NotKit, Yes
<ubptgbot> <Vdragon> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/F2FS … Recently evaluating this on my dirt-cheap flash drive and the result is quite promising, I wonder if it applies to touch devices as well?
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> I am quite out of current picture, but is there tablet I can buy (means it's not sold out) and flash it to ub-touch?
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> Or install linux and put unity8 on it ...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @thepeter, There are no "new" tablets. You can get BQ M10 on ebay or such probably, or maybe a Nexus 7 2013 wifi (flo)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @thepeter, I'd recommend running in a VM under qemu/kvm, for testing
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> running the unity8 session on a PC will be a bit more limited in some ways, and a bit less in others, though
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> @dohbee, I've found just one on ebay, and that says: "may not ship to your country" ...
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> Bq m 10 HD ^
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> nothing we can do about that i guess
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> Yep, probably true, nevermind ... plan b (actually rather t) will be some SBC turning into tablet with linux and unity8 :) but that's a story for different group I think
<ubptgbot> <andreasimonetti> thanks! debian+mate
<ubptgbot> Makova was added by: Makova
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @Makova, Hi Makova, check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <Makova> Hi
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> We have also Spanish group
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> https://t.me/UBPorts_ES
<ubptgbot> daraahh was added by: daraahh
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Hello Darahh. If you would like more info about UBports, check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <lastdon82> Has anyone installed 16.04dev on Meizu Pro5?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @lastdon82, Marius has it as his daily driver 😊
<ubptgbot> <lastdon82> i am installing it now
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> He gave a shoutout for testers
<ubptgbot> <lastdon82> yes i did watch the Q&A session
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Stereofont, tbh he must be a very careful driver 😆
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Flohack, 5 kph 😎
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> lol
<ubptgbot> <lastdon82> (Sticker, 507x512) https://irc.ubports.com/l9naR4uJ.webp
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> lol
<ubptgbot> <lastdon82> Where do i report the bugs for 16.04?
<ubptgbot> <lastdon82> there is no fingerprint lock option in 16.04 yet?
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @lastdon82, it's alredy here: https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/396
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @lastdon82, i have been working on a fix, I hope to all backlog items fixed by the end of next week
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> (https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/milestone/7)
<ubptgbot> <tsimonq2> Speaking of that
<ubptgbot> <tsimonq2> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/510
<ubptgbot> <tsimonq2> Can someone please confirm @mariogrip's fix?
<ubptgbot> <tsimonq2> But yeah
<ubptgbot> <tsimonq2> I sense we're close!
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @mariogrip this is system-image-cli on FP2 😆 ... it never finishes even that simple command
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Fwd from Flohack: BTW should this ever come back with smth reasonable: … phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ system-image-cli —list-channels … b'85cf6df\n'
<ubptgbot> <tsimonq2> (Closer than a few weeks ago, at least 😉)
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @Flohack, yeah, the system-image cli is not good. i fixed some bugs with it, but it's still not great
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @tsimonq2, Jep, next week is full on speeding to get xenial stable!
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/09PrGJzl.mp4
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/bs5rEwCp.mp4
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @mariogrip, Well basically that must be the reason why I cannot get updates in 16.04 anf FP2 ;)
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @Flohack, system-image-cli is the same as vivid btw
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> but maybe if you haven't updated in a while, maybe it's still the old one
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> dpkg -l | grep system-image
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Must do later, I am back on 15.04 for testing the smartscopesproxy thing. And now I locked myself out by not having the main scope anymore 😆
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Because: Never delete, just rename stuff
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @mariogrip, But how can it be the old one if I pull a new install with the ubports installer onto the phone? Did it one week ago approx
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> I pushed the new system-cli 4 days ago
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> but the old one "worked" so not sure why your's doest
<ubptgbot> <lastdon82> @mariogrip, What about Telegram?
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @lastdon82, telegram has to be recompiled for 16.04. @Flohack is the one to bug for that :)
<ubptgbot> <lastdon82> @mariogrip, lol
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @mariogrip, See https://github.com/ubports/telegram-app/issues/133#issuecomment-373959727 😆
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @lastdon82, tbh its not funny. Its a complex task 😆
<ubptgbot> <lastdon82> @Flohack, At leasts Balls2 is working
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @lastdon82, Thats what is most important. I think it is the most used app on my phone. 😁
<ubptgbot> <jonny> But the first level of the last world is driving me crazy. I think it is not made to be solved.
<ubptgbot> <lastdon82> @jonny, i am on level 140
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @lastdon82, Which one is that? (My phone is flashing 15.04 right now, so I cannot look into it)
<ubptgbot> <jonny> Did you already beat that beast, where you have to do like 80 bombs and 80 color bombs in only 12 moves?
<ubptgbot> <lastdon82> not yet :)
<ubptgbot> <lastdon82> @Flohack, i do get Telegram notificatioon though :)
<ubptgbot> <jonny> [Edit] Did you already beaten that beast, where you have to do like 80 bombs and 80 color bombs in only 12 moves?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @lastdon82, yeah because devices are registered more or less forever on the Telegram servers. When I was asking why devices that dont run telegram for weeks suddenly get notifications 😆 - they said, the theoretically *could* delete outdated registrations, they dont 😆
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @lastdon82, we all do. That is our only connection left to the outer world.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> (Photo, 390x125) https://irc.ubports.com/YOPe8jDh.png
#ubports 2018-03-18
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @jonny, No but IMHO it is useless to keep devices registered forever. If a user changes his devices because the old one got broken you can delete the token one day. Moreover our push server will get the notifications and throw them away since no device is registered for that token
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @Flohack, Makes sense
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Dark Theme Teaser!!!!
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/WiXsZOSw.png
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/QA9Wk15S.png
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/vJsLQMaY.png
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> @Flohack, 👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻
<ubptgbot> <exar_kun> @Flohack, Great!
<ubptgbot> <devsigma_bot> @Flohack, Beuty
<ubptgbot> <devsigma_bot> @Flohack, [Edit] Beauty
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Thanks a lot! All Credits go to @mymike00 !!!
<ubptgbot> <Makova> @milkor73, Thanks
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/FawNDdXR.webp
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @dohbee, oh my
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @technicalbird, oh my that looks awesome
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> might buy an meizu pro 5 tbh
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> -just for that feature-
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam, That's Android
<ubptgbot> <mileskjeller> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/wLB6v90c.png
<ubptgbot> <mileskjeller> Stock 8.1. Nexus 5X
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Flohack, I saw this but didn't see you saying it was a teaser so I looked in my settings then I looked in the OpenStore for an update lol … I can't wait!
<ubptgbot> Aleksey_Peresvet was added by: Aleksey_Peresvet
<ubptgbot> Ashdash was added by: Ashdash
<ubptgbot> <Aleksey_Peresvet> Hi, everybody. How about porting Ubuntu on phones with MTK processors? For example, I have a great xiaomi redmi note 4 mtk smartphone, would love to be able to install a Ubuntu on it, even if you need to pay a little bit.
<ubptgbot> narenram was added by: narenram
<ubptgbot> <narenram> Ready to donate if available for Nokia 6
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> Nokia 6 bootloader is still locked iirc so I don't think that's happening anytime soon.,.
<ubptgbot> <narenram> @Lyokanthrope, Oh!. thank you for the info.
<ubptgbot> Khusyaini_Ahmad was added by: Khusyaini_Ahmad
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> @Aleksey_Peresvet, I have been helping a person get a xioami port going, they have made some decent progress but its far from successful atm
<ubptgbot> <Aleksey_Peresvet> @Tygerpro Tygerpro, I see. well I will wait when it will be ported to any smartphone... I use Ubuntu on a laptop and I can say that it has one of the friendliest interfaces among other Linux distributions, so actually learning about the Ubuntu touch interested in the possibility of porting to a smartphone.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @dohbee, not my android
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> lol guess i didn't look close enough
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> that said it was mentioned in one of the Q & A it should be possible but they didn't know a use for it
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> GitHub - reactiflux/discord-irc: Connects Discord and IRC channels by sending messages back and forth. https://github.com/reactiflux/discord-irc -- shared by UC Mini
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Fuseteam, i have now found this
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> https://github.com/reactiflux/discord-irc
<ubptgbot> <xreactx> im getting a "/bin/bash: /clang: No such file or directory" error... any thoughts?
<ubptgbot> <xreactx> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/q4bMv6FHP4/
<ubptgbot> Yum was added by: Yum
<ubptgbot> <Yum> Hello
<ubptgbot> <Yum> I wonder if I could install Ubuntu  on my Samsung Galaxy S8
<ubptgbot> <Nick> Hello.I've run into the forward slash in a file path bug
<ubptgbot> <Nick> Hello,
<ubptgbot> <xreactx> if you port it
<ubptgbot> <xreactx> or you could use linux deploy
<ubptgbot> <xreactx> but thats not ubuntu touch
<ubptgbot> HIMANSHUKAGATHARA was added by: HIMANSHUKAGATHARA
<ubptgbot> <Nick> Hello.  I'm trying to load ubuntu onto a Nexus 5 from a Windows 7 Home Premium edition laptop.  I've run into  a bug.  Forward slash in the path/filename of a file to be pushed to phone.  It is thought to be fixed in a commit 3 days ago. If any developers are listening, is it maybe time for a new beta with this fix?  I can test and rep
<ubptgbot> ort.  I haven't compiled from git before otherwise I could get it directly from git.
<ubptgbot> <xreactx> Nick i just sent you a PM
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> it doesn't do anything, stop clicking on it.
<ubptgbot> tijesef was added by: tijesef
<ubptgbot> <tijesef> HI
<ubptgbot> <tijesef> I want to port Ubuntu Touch
<ubptgbot> <urielc> @tijesef, Hi, nice biography
<ubptgbot> <tijesef> This is not funny.
<ubptgbot> <tijesef> I want to port Ubuntu Touch, to Redmi 4X.
<ubptgbot> <tijesef> https://github.com/bitrvmpd/msm-3.18 here is CAF kernel
<ubptgbot> <urielc> @tijesef, Start here: … t.me/halium
<ubptgbot> <tijesef> There is a halium-7.1 branch
<ubptgbot> <tijesef> Is it good?
<ubptgbot> mrperfectjb was added by: mrperfectjb
<ubptgbot> <HenryOne> For porting UT, only the Halium port is required?
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @Flohack, Finally you censored your phone number 👮😝
<ubptgbot> <urielc> @tijesef, I think, … https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> Does anyone know when the yesterday QA will never avaiable on soundcloud @wayneoutthere ?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @HenryOne, No, this is just required to make it boot. Later on you will face a lot of issues with the hardware of the phone 😆
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @mymike00, Haha only for you :*
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @Aleksey_Peresvet, do you have kernel source code for it? Xiaomi has been violating GPL for their MTK phones from what I know.
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> @jonny, indeed, that's just a test level i've made to test stuff
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Hi
<ubptgbot> AdmDanila was added by: AdmDanila
<ubptgbot> Admto was added by: Admto
<ubptgbot> <Admto> Hi
<ubptgbot> <Admto> Is there anybody from Russia?
<ubptgbot> <Davilka> @Admto, Yep
<ubptgbot> <Admto> @Davilka, Привет
<ubptgbot> <Admto> Давай спишемся в личных сообщениях.
<ubptgbot> <Davilka> Привет! Зачем?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Please join the Russian language group then.
<ubptgbot> <Admto> @Flohack, Link please
<ubptgbot> <libremax> t.me/UBports_Ru
<ubptgbot> <Admto> @libremax, Thk
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @urielc, As I understand it, the Halium build is specific to the phone. Normally the release Android version?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Hello Danila and Admto and Vandame and яникита and Himanshu and Yum and Khusyaini and Naren and Nick and Алексей. For more about UBports, check out … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Mark> @Stereofont, Good Morning Lionelb - I just thought I'd greet you because you're always greeting other people but rarely do you get any response! :/
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Thanks Mark 😃
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> good morning lio working hard early i see :3
<ubptgbot> chronosmsx was added by: chronosmsx
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @popescu_sorin, "YOU SHALL NOT PASS" - But I want to! 😡
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @chronosmsx, HI Michael, check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <chronosmsx> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/P0ymZCfs.png
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> You are attempting dual boot?
<ubptgbot> <c4trololo> it looks like he is tryna dual boot using multirom twrp
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> 'Stable' does not apply in that situation. Some people have managed to get Multirom to work for a while but it is not officially supported. A couple of people here may have some idea how to help
<ubptgbot> <c4trololo> im sorry i never tried multi rom, kinda buggy and space eater so i cant help
<ubptgbot> <c4trololo> try to read the instruction again
<ubptgbot> <c4trololo> anyway are you using one plus 3?
<ubptgbot> <c4trololo> its codename were bacon right?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> It is only ever a temporary fix that will keep collapsing and need to be rebuilt. UBports is not going to waste time and energy on it
<ubptgbot> <chronosmsx> Oneplus One
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Bacon is OPO
<ubptgbot> <c4trololo> ok sorry, OPO is supported officialy? if im not mistaken it is
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> OnePlusOne is officially supported but not in Multirom
<ubptgbot> <c4trololo> AFAIK the multirom dual boot is kinda same to windows where you have priority boot sorting
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Anbox will be officially supported, when it is ready for use
<ubptgbot> <chronosmsx> I have a chance to install UT as a primary rom, but keep multirom?
<ubptgbot> <c4trololo> i think if its primary you should discard multirom as UT comes with its own recovery
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @chronosmsx, Theoretically, yes but not in any stable way. UT is not a ROM so it is like using multiple adapters
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> UT does not use TWRP
<ubptgbot> <chronosmsx> Where I can discover ut features? YouTube channel f e
<ubptgbot> <c4trololo> @chronosmsx, MKBHD, he got the major features
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> I can only remember two or three people playing around with Multirom
<ubptgbot> <isak1234> how i install ubports in oppo
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @chronosmsx, There is quite a nice one in German
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> All are a bit old though
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @isak1234, I suggest you join Welcome & Install
<ubptgbot> <chronosmsx> If I'll connect phone to monitor, I'll able to use PC features?
<ubptgbot> <chronosmsx> Or with tweak tool and without monitor
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @chronosmsx, That is called convergence. Phone apps change appearance to a desktop mode when on a big scree. Yes that is possible but there are limitations.  Moving from 15.04 base to 16.04 will give a better platform for that
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @chronosmsx, [Edit] That is called convergence. Phone apps change appearance to a desktop mode when on a big screen. Yes that is possible but there are limitations.  Moving from 15.04 base to 16.04 will give a better platform for that
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Slimport devices are much better for that
<ubptgbot> <c4trololo> slimport is type c right?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @chronosmsx, Libertine is probably what you are thinking of. That is more of a bridge to 'desktop' apps. Again, partly broken and work is needed to improve functioning
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/SlimPort
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @mymike00, 'soon'
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> multirom works fine on my Nexus 5, never experienced the boot loop...try reinstalling? and do you even install UBports or Canonical?
<ubptgbot> NexusL was added by: NexusL
<ubptgbot> <chronosmsx> @Javacookies, Ubports
<ubptgbot> <chronosmsx> Reinstall doesn't take effect
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @NexusL, Hi, go to https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> Hi! I have a bq m10 fhd tablet with 16.04 ubports. It is a good idea to already  install the anbox or is it better to wait improvments?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Javacookies, If you both go to Lab you can discuss in detail there?
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> @Jyoti, I have the same device as you and I have anbox installed. It isn't possible to do very much with it.
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> I don't know if there is any advantages to not installing it though?
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> Saving time is one I guess 😅
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> @Aleksey_Peresvet, You can always try porting it yourself, it might test your patience but it won't test it any more than the annoying Co-Worker(s) that you try to avoid
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> Thanks :-)
<ubptgbot> Juanma was added by: Juanma
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> @padraic7a, I asked because maybe later there will be a store to install the android apps and some configuration changes will be made and we must to undo the current installation and partitioning
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Jyoti, if you want a store you'd have to install google play services and google play store, or f-droid, or some other store, yourself in anbox, i think
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Juanma, Hi Juanma, take a look at https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> Liam was added by: Liam
<ubptgbot> <Liam> @Jyoti, Hey jyoti if you can install fdroid you can get around having to install Google play by using yalp store which you can install with fdroid, which allows you access to the play store without having to give your personal details away👍
<ubptgbot> <Liam> Does anyone here know if Ubuntu touch works with the new camera for the fairphone 2? Just found out that fairphone 2 is supported and so excited to try out Ubuntu touch on a phone at long last😁
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> I think the new camera module was fixed in the last OTA, but I'm not 100% sure.
<ubptgbot> <Liam> @JBBgameich, Thanks mate, think I'll have a crack at installing in the next week.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Liam, Yes it works ;)
<ubptgbot> <Liam> @Flohack, Legend, thanks mate. So excited, after 12 years of using (k)Ubuntu I can finally get it on my phone🤪
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> hehe
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Liam, If you need any help, be sure to visit our Welcome & Install room!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Liam, i hope you're not expecting it to work like you're used to with (K)Ubuntu
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it is a phone, after all
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee, So true 😆
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> People hear Linux/Ubuntu on a phone and the first reaction is, can I install OpenOffice 😆
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @wayneoutthere, 👍🏻
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Flohack, My first thoughts were LibreOffice, VLC, Dropbox file sync (I use NC now though), Atom, and Firefox lol. Later on, I thought "Steam?" then dismissed it 😂
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> lol
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack, Usually it's more "ooh, apt on a phone!!!111"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i mean fine, you can use apt inside libertine, but doing it in the root is obviously bad
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> also the irony of "ooh finally a secure linux phone!" that goes along with "yay i'll give root to everybody with apt!"
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee, 😆
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Install 500 ppas first
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> "download this random deb, and install it with sudo dpkg -i"
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> still safer, then download this random rom from xda :P
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @mariogrip, 😆 true
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> First, you need to unlock and remove all protections from your phone, no warranty BUT this ROM hast increased 3D performance for your GAMES... I Read BUT GAMES 😆
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> thats what matters
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack, Or do all that, but instead here's linux! ;)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i mean, you can't fault xda for that first part, when we require the same thing, because that's just how phones work :(
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> yeah, i wish phones was more like desktops there :/ also the blobs things is a big mess
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mariogrip, i don't. that just means phones would be totally insecure by default, and they'd all have crazy UEFI BIOS interfaces designed for gamers
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> yeah i  see that.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i do wish there was a nice middle ground though, where we get the portability of PC stuff on phones, but the security of phone stuff on PCs
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> yeah!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i mean sure, i can set up bios passwords and junk, but then that's just another password i have to remember, which rarely ever gets used
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> libreboot on phones would be awesome
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> lol, can't even run libreboot on PCs really
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there's like 10 configurations total it actually works on
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> yeah :/ that is a bummer though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> at least it's apparently possible to break the system on ryzen and run arbitrary code on the embedded ARM core, but then one has to break the system to do it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> would be nice to be able to actually use TrustZone for things
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> @dohbee, I don't think it's possible to install anything at all at the moment, at least not in a straight forward way.
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> Including fdroid in the anbox image in the future might get around that but I don't have a clue what is possible.
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> Hi! Tried to install anbox on my bq m10 tablet with 16.04 and after running the command in terminal, the tablet stoped in fastboot mode...
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/7jQxezCO.png
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> @padraic7a, Jyoti: … Hi! Tried to install anbox on my bq m10 tablet with 16.04 and after running the command in terminal, the tablet stoped in fastboot mode...
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Jyoti, Did you follow all steps exactly here: https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/dailyuse/anbox.html
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> @Flohack, Yes, i runned the command adb shell sudo reboot -f bootloader wget http://cdimage.ubports.com/anbox-images/anbox-boot-$CODENAME.img sudo fastboot flash $PARTITIONNAME anbox-boot-$CODENAME.img sudo fastboot reboot rm anbox-boot-$CODENAME.img … And it stoped
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> did you export the 2 variable names correctly?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> You will need the device codename and the name of your boot partition for the installation.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> I think you just wiped your boot partition. No panic, can be repaired
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> did you export CODENAME="cooler OR frieza here" && export PARTITIONNAME="boot"
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> At the first time, i runned the 2 varriable names without quotes,, after that i wrote again with guotes
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> did you repace turbo and bootimg?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> [Edit] did you replace turbo and bootimg?
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> Yes, with frieza and boot
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> The commands are formatted a little confusingly. Run … ```adb shell sudo reboot -f bootloader ``` … Then on your laptop run … wget http://cdimage.ubports.com/anbox-images/anbox-boot-$CODENAME.img …  sudo fastboot flash $PARTITIONNAME anbox-boot-$CODENAME.img  … sudo fastboot reboot rm anbox-boot-$CODENAME.img
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> [Edit] The commands are formatted a little confusingly. Run … ```adb shell sudo reboot -f bootloader ``` … Then on your laptop run … ```wget http://cdimage.ubports.com/anbox-images/anbox-boot-$CODENAME.img … ``` … Then … ``` sudo fastboot flash $PARTITIONNAME anbox-boot-$CODENAME.img ``` … Then … sudo fastboot reboot rm anbox-boot
<ubptgbot> -$CODENAME.img
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> It stoped at fastmode. Do i need to wait or switch off and reboot?
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> Fast mode?
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> Fastboot mode"
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> That's not a command in the instructions though.
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @Flohack, You can install office and 'everything else' on a phone using Kali NetHunter … And there is a Debian App in the Playstore 🙈😜
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> Was it suposed to write  … export CODENAME="frieza" && export PARTITIONNAME="boot" … With quotes, or  … Florian Leeber: … did you export CODENAME=frieza && export PARTITIONNAME=boot … without quotes?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> should be without probably
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> anyway if not sure just replace the $CODE--- vairables with the right text
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> In order to help you, you better make the whole procedure again, and please paste all inputs and outputs into a pastebin and send us the link
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> We need to see the output of each step
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> I tried the without and after that rewrote with quotes
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> @Flohack, That's a good idea
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> I will switch off and see if it reboots
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> 👍
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> Rebooted, wrote the variables without quotes, runned the command in terminal an the tablet again stoped on fastboot mode
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> well then sry, no idea.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> paste your output
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> 😆
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> Ok, thanks anyway :-)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> maybe you own cooler and not frieza?
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> jyoti@jyoti-M7X0SU:~$ adb shell sudo reboot -f bootloader … wget http://cdimage.ubports.com/anbox-images/anbox-boot-$CODENAME.img … sudo fastboot flash $PARTITIONNAME anbox-boot-$CODENAME.img … sudo fastboot reboot … rm anbox-boot-$CODENAME.img[sudo] password for phablet:  … Sorry, try again. … [sudo] password for phablet
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> do you write everything into one line?
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> after that, i inroduced the phablet password and it stoped in fastboot mode
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> i just copy/paste the commands
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> thats not how it works 😆
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> You have to split those lines up
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> adb shell sudo reboot -f bootloader <ENTER> … wget http://cdimage.ubports.com/anbox-images/anbox-boot-$CODENAME.img <ENTER> … sudo fastboot flash $PARTITIONNAME anbox-boot-$CODENAME.img <ENTER> … sudo fastboot reboot <ENTER> … rm anbox-boot-$CODENAME.img <ENTER>
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> these are single commands, all need toe xectute smth before the next one can be suffessful
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> ok... i will try 😊
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> i thought that if you paste all the commnads, it will not exectute next command until the next one can be suffessful
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Jyoti, Not if everything is on one line
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> ok
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Unix/Linux needs line breaks 😆
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> is better to try now write the variables with or without quotes?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> try without
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> or is already not necessary, because i already wrote then before on the tablet terminal?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Jyoti, please enter set | grep CODENAME and paste the output
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> a nice thing is that the tablet reloaded without problem and i can try again 😊
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> 😆
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> You cannot easily break the BQ EXCEPT using the sp_flashtool
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/3062qA8J.png
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> why are you running those on the tablet?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> all those commands are to be run on your PC, while tablet is connected, with developer mode enabled
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> i only wrote the last command on tablet, the other ones i runned on my PC with the tablet connected
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well you shouldn't have set CODENAME on the device, so it's expected to be unset there
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> Runned on PC, the output was the same
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/dYeOibLO.png
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Jyoti, then it did not work, start againthere
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> you need to keep the window open, shell variables will be removed again if xou close it
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> Ok
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Did you read: … Warning … Because this feature is in such an early stage of development, the installation is only recommended for experienced users.
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> :-)
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> Ok i will be careful
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> just to confirm: the command
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> export CODENAME=frieza && export PARTITIONNAME=boot
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> is supposed to write on tablet terminal, right?
<ubptgbot> Linuxman1 was added by: Linuxman1
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> jyoti@jyoti-M7X0SU:~$ adb shell sudo reboot -f bootloader … [sudo] password for phablet: XXXX … jyoti@jyoti-M7X0SU:~$ wget http://cdimage.ubports.com/anbox-images/anbox-boot-$CODENAME.img … —2018-03-18 15:42:14—  http://cdimage.ubports.com/anbox-images/anbox-boot-.img … A resolver cdimage.ubports.com (cdimage.ubports.com)... 188.166.1
<ubptgbot> 34.156 … A conectar cdimage.ubports.com (cdimage.ubports.com)|188.166.134.156|:80... conectado. … Pedido HTTP enviado, a aguardar resposta... 404 Not Found … 2018-03-18 15:42:14 ERRO 404: Not Found.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You didn't replace the codename with your actual codename
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> i replaced on tablet
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> `wget http://cdimage.ubports.com/anbox-images/anbox-boot-$CODENAME.img` from your last post indicates you did not
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> need i to wrote http://cdimage.ubports.com/anbox-images/anbox-boot-$frieza.img`?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Without the dollar sign
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Replace `$CODENAME`
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> ok.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> with your codename
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> ok. but first, on tablet terminal i write export CODENAME="frieza" && export PARTITIONNAME="boot", yes?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You could, but it's just going to be simpler to replace it yourself
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> so, i do not need to write this command on tablet before?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I don't think that it says anywhere to run any command on your device
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You run them all on your computer which you connect your device to
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> "Install the 16.04/devel channel on your supported device … Open a terminal and run export CODENAME="turbo" && export PARTITIONNAME="bootimg", but replace the part between the quotes respectively with the codename and name of the boot partition for your device"
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Does it say to run that on your tablet
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> and only after that the guide says to connect the tablet to PC
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Run all the commands on your PC.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'll fix the guide later
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> ok. it will be easier 😊
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> thanks
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> i will try with quotes this time
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> @UniversalSuperBox, yoti@jyoti-M7X0SU:~$ export CODENAME="frieza" && export PARTITIONNAME="boot" … jyoti@jyoti-M7X0SU:~$ adb shell sudo reboot -f bootloader … [sudo] password for phablet: XXXX … jyoti@jyoti-M7X0SU:~$ wget http://cdimage.ubports.com/anbox-images/anbox-boot-frieza.img … —2018-03-18 15:55:05—  http://cdimage.ubport
<ubptgbot> s.com/anbox-images/anbox-boot-frieza.img … A resolver cdimage.ubports.com (cdimage.ubports.com)... 188.166.134.156 … A conectar cdimage.ubports.com (cdimage.ubports.com)|188.166.134.156|:80... conectado. … Pedido HTTP enviado, a aguardar resposta... 200 OK … Tamanho: 11579392 (11M) [application/octet-stream] … Saving to: ‘anbox-boot-frieza.img’ … a
<ubptgbot> nbox-boot-frieza.i 100%[===================>]  11,04M  1,04MB/s    in 10s      … 2018-03-18 15:55:15 (1,11 MB/s) - ‘anbox-boot-frieza.img’ saved [11579392/11579392] … jyoti@jyoti-M7X0SU:~$ sudo fastboot flash boot anbox-boot-frieza.img … [sudo] password for jyoti:  … sudo: fastboot: command not found … jyoti@jyoti-M7X0SU:~$
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Don't paste huge messages in the chat. Use paste.ubuntu.com
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> ok. sorry i did not know how to do
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The error is `fastboot: command not found`, so I'd posture that you need to install fastboot.
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> how to install fastboot?
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> @UniversalSuperBox, yes, i tried agan without quotes in the variables and everything went fine till the "sudo: fastboot: command not found". But, i do not know how to install it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> apt install fastboot
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> merci beaucoup, danke 😊
<ubptgbot> dragonmaymar was added by: dragonmaymar
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/Ex0uMmme.png
<ubptgbot> arrayofinteger was added by: arrayofinteger
<ubptgbot> <arrayofinteger> Good evening
<ubptgbot> <arrayofinteger> I'm thinking about install ubports on my oneplus one (64GB) with mac os x
<ubptgbot> <arrayofinteger> In the installation process, is possible to lose my data (images, videos, files,...)?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> You will lose all data on Android, yes
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> Hi Liam, @Linuxman1, @dragonmaymar and @arrayofinteger! Check this to get up to speed in this community and UT: https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> [Edit] Hi Liam, @Linuxman1, @dragonmaymar and @arrayofinteger! Check this to get up to speed in this community and with UT: https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/83bDMRw5.png Yes! I already have android apps on my bq m10 tablet!  :-)
<ubptgbot> <arrayofinteger> @dohbee, Okay, thank you so much!
<ubptgbot> <arrayofinteger> How are this builds, stables? I'm refering to battery life and performance comparing to android, for example, LOS14/15
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> The stable build is stable. No idea about battery life on bacon compared to Android
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> Only due to the very nice help of the telegram UBports Supergroup chanel people, i could install anbox on my tablet! Thank you very much
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Depends on what you use, mostly
<ubptgbot> <berchio> How do the android apps work?
<lotuspsychje> anbox is comming soon?
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> thank you, Florian, Padraic, Dalton, Rodney
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @wayneoutthere, Sorry 😐
<ubptgbot> <arrayofinteger> @dohbee, Okey, I'm going to try on the oneplus one
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> It works with anbox: calendar, contacts, calculator
<ubptgbot> <arrayofinteger> The mac os link for oneplus one is down, any solution? https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer/releases/download/0.1.9-beta/ubports-installer.0.1.9-beta.dmg
<ubptgbot> <arrayofinteger> I've found it
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> hang on, let me draft a new release
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> @Jyoti, 👍
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> @UniversalSuperBox, Dalton, some tip sugestions to be added in the anbox installation guide: … A) All commands (including the first variables) must be written to the PC; … B) The quotation marks in the variable name are supposed to be keeped; … B) We must have fast boot installed (sudo apt nstall fastboot). … and,,, everything w
<ubptgbot> ill run wonderfully!
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> 😊
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> And one more thing: we must change the CODENAME and PARTITIONNAME in the command to put in the terminal
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> with the addition of these simple suggestions, even people like me will be able to easily install anbox on ubports :-P
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> do you know how to install FDROID or (GOOGLE PLAY 😄) on ubports tablet with anbox installed?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> really the quotes in the environment variable definitions are irrelevant, since there should be no space characters in the values used
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @Jyoti, I have used Anbox on Ubuntu desktop … You have to install the APK via adb
<ubptgbot> <unknown> adb install app.apk
<ubptgbot> <arrayofinteger> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc.ubports.com/p6G0bD90.png Let's go!
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> @unknown, so, it is the same system as we use if we want to instal on a PC withubuntu and anbox installed?
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> i already installed in my PC with Lubuntu + anbox. so, the method is the same?
<ubptgbot> <arrayofinteger> @arrayofinteger, anyone knows how much time take it? the device is in fastboot mode right now
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Jyoti, mostly yes.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @arrayofinteger, Assuming no issues, it mostly depends on the download speeds you can get. Once everything is downloaded and copied to the device, it's still several minutes
<ubptgbot> <arrayofinteger> okay, thanks
<ubptgbot> <kutlay1653> @Jyoti, Which chipset is that device
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> @kutlay1653, BQ M10 FHD with UBports 16.04
<ubptgbot> <kutlay1653> No I said CPU
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @kutlay1653, MTK
<ubptgbot> <kutlay1653> which CPU is this device
<ubptgbot> <kutlay1653> mt67xx?
<ubptgbot> <kutlay1653> Or mt65xx?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't recall which exactly
<ubptgbot> <kutlay1653> @dohbee, ok thanks
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ddg will know
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> @kutlay1653, https://store.bq.com/pt/aquaris-m10-fhd-ubuntu-negro
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> @kutlay1653, CPU …         MediaTek Quad Core MT8163B até 1,3 GHz … RAM …         2 GB …   GPU …         MediaTek Mali-T720 MP2 até 600 MHz
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> If we install fdroid on a UBports tablet with anbox, after that we can use fdroid to directly install android apps?
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @Jyoti, Yes - theoretically
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> 😊
<ubptgbot> <Mattia990> Jyoti Can you send a screenshot of a running app(anbox)?
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> (Video, 23s) https://irc.ubports.com/D6WlJfDr.mp4
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @Jyoti, How is the performance of games?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @unknown, I knew you would asked it!!!
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @Flohack, 😂👍
<ubptgbot> <Mattia990> @Jyoti, Thanks!
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @Flohack, But I think this is an interesting question... 🤕
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> I have not tried to play android games yet
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @Jyoti, Thank you :-)
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Jyoti, How well do apps play with the lifecycle and other security features? Like does the gallery app work at all for viewing images?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @PhoenixLandPirate, Only calculator works, thats what all people show first 😆
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Flohack, Fair :P
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @Flohack, 🤣🤣🤣👍👍
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @Flohack, That was exactly the thing I thought first - and the next thing was: "what about games?" 🙈🤪
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @unknown, 😂😂😂😂
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> My tablet with anbox was almost without battery and is charging, so i only can test after that
<ubptgbot> <Jyoti> I think no many apps will work with anbox at the momment. We need to wait improvments
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack, doesn't whatsapp work?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee, And this yes.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> It was a joke ROdney 😆
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well who cares if games work or not
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> hehe
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/ZX4pOPP2.mp4
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> why is that so tiny
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> because i disabled the Expansion
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, i mean the video
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or gif rather. it is very small
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> it's a gif
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i can't even tell what you're talking about with drawn inverted and then rotated
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/zGj7x0pb.mp4
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ah, you probably changed something that caused the indicators panel icons section to get rotated
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah
<ubptgbot> <Gabriele> Hi everyone. I read on the blog this line: "Maurius recommends the Oneplus One or the Pro 5 as a device. Any core phones work pretty well."  What does this mean if I have bought an used nexus 5 to try Ubuntu Touch? This is a good purchase? And in the light of libertine not working in 15.04 and no report that it works on 16.04. And
<ubptgbot> also anbox not supported for N5 currently? (Neither the one  plus one) sorry for long message.
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Gabriele, Nexus 5 is dandy. … Anbox isn't supported on any device yet
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @neothethird, since you no-showed us, you now must go 3x speed - real time
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/6V0kRCjz.mp4
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @dohbee, actually I agree with this statement.  but I risk getting shot.
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> eheh
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> I agree with you
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> I couldn't care less about games
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> and I hope they use all the bullets in you so that I can escape
<ubptgbot> <exar_kun> I think what we're really saying is that there are much higher priorities at this stage in the game 😆
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> yes, exactly.  The 'deal-breaker' apps we need righta way like @jonny cam-scanner app that he started
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Linphone (good progress)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Next cloud integration (full)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> blah blah
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> then, in celebration - GAMES!
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> or... songs... HA
<ubptgbot> <exar_kun> My favorite game is Xenial updater. I play it every day.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> I thought it was Clickable?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> (Photo, 200x385) https://irc.ubports.com/5L6I0xJa.png
<ubptgbot> <exar_kun> Yeah! haha or that other one that sounds similar
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/VzMXe6gD.mp4
#ubports 2020-03-10
<poVoq> https://linuxecke.volkoh.de/vokoscreen/vokoscreen.html
<poVoq> Maybe a better screenrecorder?
<UnivrslSuprBox> Compared to...
<poVoq> Obs
#ubports 2020-03-13
<poVoq> Any chance to have the Telegram bridge working again?
#ubports 2020-03-14
<boriseto> Hi, for some reason the recovery that ubports installer is installing is rebooting after a while and stops the sideloading of the OS. Can somebody guide me through? Doing it on an Xperia X
<poVoq> Covid-19 quarantine device porting marathon planned? 🤔
<Fuseteam> Lol
<Fuseteam> Boriseto: check the forums
